# NF Medals: Request Thread



## Azeruth (Dec 1, 2016)

*Welcome to the Medals Request Thread~*

In this thread you can request medals to be shown on your profile and when you post. Certain medals have special requirements, but you can always ask if you are eligible to receive one regardless.

*Before request a medal be sure you want to obtain it because not all of them can be removed after they are obtained, if in doubt ask which ones can be removed before go forward with the request.​
*MEDALS:*
J-jam it in - received 500 likes​​Social Butterfly - received 1,000 positive ratings​​1st place - Win first place in a contest in the forum​​Straight laces - Go 5 years without being banned​​NF member for ten years​​10k post medal​​Broke through heaven - Has achieved 2m rep​​​*OTHER MEDALS:* (require special permission)
Rezsheep​​Contributor - Helped the betterment of NF​​Cookie - to the Mr. Obvious types​​​*Limited Edition or Special Requirement Medals*​​*OHARA LIBRARY MEDALS: *(requires approval from @Kinjin)
OL - to the winners of OL Awards ​​ 1st Place OL Awards
 2nd Place OL Awards
 3rd Place OL Awards
​​​*LET IT SNOW 2019: *(list of eligible recipients can be found )
Let it Snow 2019​​​*GAME OF THRONES MEDALS: *(Game of Thrones may be requested at all times, but only two Houses may be )
Game of Thrones - "You Win or You Die"​​​House Stark - "Winter is coming" ​​​House Lannister - "Hear me roar" ​​​House Targaryen - "Fire and Blood" ​​​Night King ​​​
Please check the next post for additional Limited Edition or Special Requirement Medals~​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 1, 2016)

*Limited Edition or Special Requirement Medals*​​*DRAGON BALL BUDOKAI MEDALS: *(requires approval from @Majin Lu)
DB - to the winners of Budokai Awards ​​​*ALLEY MEDALS: *(Dumpster statistics can be found )
Dumpster Fire - 1 Dumpstered Thread​​It's Garbage Day - 5 Dumpstered Threads​​Trash King - 10 Dumpstered Threads​​Alleyversary Medal - Completed the Alley's 1st Birthday Word Puzzle​​Bread Festival - Completed the "1 Thread a Day" Challenge for the Thread Festival​​You're an All Star - Won a category of the Alley Awards​​​*MAFIA MEDALS: *(Mafia points and statistics can be found )
Mafia MVP - Won MVP in Mafia 3 times​​Scumhunter​​Godfather​​Werewolf​​Non-Hostile Indie​
Mafia Host ​​Favorites MPV - Won MVP in Favorites game​​      Player of the Year- Won Mafia player of the Year
​

Enjoy~​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 1, 2016)

I would like my 1st place and NF member for ten years icon removed, along with the whore and Rezsheep icon.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 2, 2016)

Since this is the only good looking one gimme this  

I'll be back next month for the 10 year one


----------



## t0xeus (Dec 3, 2016)

Shroomsday said:


> I would like my 1st place and NF member for ten years icon removed, along with the whore and Rezsheep icon.


I heard you can't get them removed, but if that's not true - I'd like my only medal removed pretty please. <3


----------



## Sauce (Dec 17, 2016)

1st place and the 10k one, please.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 10, 2017)

Give me ten year please @Trinity


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 10, 2017)

~M~ said:


> Give me ten year please @Trinity



18 more days tho


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 10, 2017)

Oh fine I didn't look


----------



## Sharingonsandninja (Jan 17, 2017)

Greetings moderators,
If possible I would love to claim my NF member for ten years
medal, and also the straight laces medal .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Jan 23, 2017)

I would like the  please. Sarcasm is an art form. I won't say I'm the best, but I certainly can hold my own. Sometimes people don't even realize I'm being sarcastic.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 29, 2017)

It's time. Give me my badge of shame I've earned it


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 29, 2017)

~M~ said:


> It's time. Give me my badge of shame I've earned it



Done


----------



## giantbiceps (Feb 1, 2017)

I'd like 10 x   for 26000 likes please.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 1, 2017)

giantbiceps said:


> I'd like 10 x   for 26000 likes please.



You get one, take it or leave it


----------



## giantbiceps (Feb 1, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> You get one, take it or leave it



jam it in please.


----------



## Sharingonsandninja (Feb 1, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> Done


Can I have mine too please?


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 1, 2017)

Sharingonsandninja said:


> Can I have mine too please?


Your what

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sharingonsandninja (Feb 2, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> Your what


If possible I would love to claim my NF member for ten years
medal, and also the straight laces medal .


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 2, 2017)

done

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 2, 2017)

i too would like my straight laces medal


----------



## Sharingonsandninja (Feb 2, 2017)

Trinity said:


> done


Thank you Trinity. I'm honored to display these.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 28, 2017)

500 likes folks. I want my sugar.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 28, 2017)

@Xiammes @ane I can't do this anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 28, 2017)

@Mariko 
Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RBL (Jul 23, 2017)

i want this one please.


----------



## NW (Aug 11, 2017)

and   please


----------



## Eros (Aug 11, 2017)

please.


----------



## Eros (Aug 16, 2017)

@John Wick instead of bugging Lasagna, request medals here. She isn't one of the mods who gives them out.


----------



## baconbits (Aug 16, 2017)

Mariko said:


> 500 likes folks. I want my sugar.



500 Lewds, when?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## John Wick (Aug 16, 2017)

Lady Gaga said:


> @John Wick instead of bugging Lasagna, request medals here. She isn't one of the mods who gives them out.


It was a meme


----------



## Eros (Aug 16, 2017)

baconbits said:


> 500 Lewds, when?


Omg, we should have some kind of pixelated vagina for that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Itachі (Aug 16, 2017)

i want my purple heart for suffering a migraine in vietnam

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 16, 2017)

Oz said:


> i want this one please.



How have you contributed to nf?



NW said:


> and   please



Done



Itachі said:


> i want my purple heart for suffering a migraine in vietnam



Not available


----------



## John Wick (Aug 16, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> How have you contributed to nf?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can I have the contribution one, I've contributed drama and lolz


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 23, 2017)

I am seeking the rezsheep one and the blah medal please.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 24, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I am seeking the rezsheep one and the blah medal please.



They can't be removed. Are you sure?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 24, 2017)

Okay. On it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Aug 29, 2017)

Hey mods, I would like to request the following medals please:


   (August NotM)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Aug 29, 2017)

I would like my 500 likes medal

Also NOTM medal


----------



## Kishido (Aug 30, 2017)

I want my NOTM (September) medal as well. Thanks in advance


----------



## Packard (Sep 4, 2017)

Hello! I wanna my J-jam it in medal


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 4, 2017)

Packard said:


> Hello! I wanna my J-jam it in medal



Done

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Packard (Sep 4, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> Done


Ty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NW (Sep 15, 2017)

J-jam it in, please!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Packard (Sep 15, 2017)

NW said:


> J-jam it in, please!


Congrats NW!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## RBL (Sep 17, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> How have you contributed to nf?



well i helped the forums getting bigger by creating an account on it.

can i have it already?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 18, 2017)

Oz said:


> well i helped the forums getting bigger by creating an account on it.
> 
> can i have it already?




Sorry, we will have to decline

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello! I'm interested in the following medals:

Contributor - I'm a longtime forum game player in the mafia section and the Colosseum section before that. I've hosted numerous games for the forum, .

Straight laces - If I'm not mistaken, I do believe I qualify for this.

First Place Winner - In July 2013 I won the Battledome Member of the Month contest, .

Thanks so much guys  I tried linking the images like the OP asks, but I wasn't able to use those links


----------



## Crow (Sep 25, 2017)

Can I have straight laces? I worked hard for them five years not to get banned. Can I also get rezsheep too. Thanks.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 25, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Hello! I'm interested in the following medals:
> 
> Contributor - I'm a longtime forum game player in the mafia section and the Colosseum section before that. I've hosted numerous games for the forum, .
> 
> ...





Knight of Chaos said:


> Can I have straight laces? I worked hard for them five years not to get banned. Can I also get rezsheep too. Thanks.



Done


----------



## Shizune (Sep 25, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> Done



Hey thanks so much aphro, but I think you gave me captain obvious instead of contributor?


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 25, 2017)

Nitty Scott said:


> Hey thanks so much aphro, but I think you gave me captain obvious instead of contributor?



Ooops my bad well it seems you do enough to keep the cookie one anyway.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 25, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> Ooops my bad well it seems you do enough to keep the cookie one anyway.



Thanks, you've been a real help.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## NW (Oct 3, 2017)

@Aphrodite 
Was I somehow skipped over or do I not meet the requirements for jam it in?


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 3, 2017)

NW said:


> @Aphrodite
> Was I somehow skipped over or do I not meet the requirements for jam it in?



Sorry added it now.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## RBL (Oct 17, 2017)

I want to have an special medal

one that nobody else has


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 17, 2017)

Oz said:


> I want to have an special medal
> 
> one that nobody else has



You should be careful what you ask for. 
They might make one _just for you_, but you may not like it.


----------



## Monna (Oct 17, 2017)

@Aphrodite 

I'm requesting the banana badge for rep level breaking through the heavens

Broke through heaven - Has achieved 2m rep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 19, 2017)

I am requesting the 500 likes medal


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 24, 2017)

Is it possible to get my medal removed? I'm tired of looking at it and I honestly hate it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 25, 2017)

Ava said:


> Is it possible to get my medal removed? I'm tired of looking at it and I honestly hate it.


 @Xiammes I will gladly take it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 25, 2017)

Ava said:


> Is it possible to get my medal removed? I'm tired of looking at it and I honestly hate it.



In the preferences option, there is a option to hide the medals.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 27, 2017)

I have over 500 likes what do i get

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 27, 2017)

Prince Vegeta said:


> I have over 500 likes what do i get


 Dang, 862 posts with 629 likes, that's even better than me


----------



## Platypus (Oct 27, 2017)

Prince Vegeta said:


> I have over 500 likes what do i get





Trinity said:


> J-jam it in - received 500 likes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 27, 2017)

okay ill take it.


----------



## Platypus (Oct 27, 2017)

Wait what. There are 2 medals with the same name, for the same thing...?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 27, 2017)

I prefer the heart, the dollar thing is ugly imo


----------



## Platypus (Oct 27, 2017)

Welp I hope Prince thinks so too.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi fellas. 

10K posts today. I deserve a sugar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Platypus (Oct 29, 2017)

Mariko said:


> Hi fellas.
> 
> 10K posts today. I deserve a sugar.


Done.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 29, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Done.



Thanks

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Bubs (Nov 6, 2017)

Reached 500 likes  May I get a heart?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (Nov 6, 2017)

Anime Kitten said:


> Reached 500 likes  May I get a heart?


Done

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 18, 2017)

Straight lace and ten years.

Thanks.


----------



## Platypus (Nov 18, 2017)

Zatch said:


> Straight lace and ten years.
> 
> Thanks.


Done

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Euraj (Nov 22, 2017)

Ten years, straight laces, 10k posts


----------



## Milady (Nov 28, 2017)

500+ likes. May I get a ?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 29, 2017)

Milady said:


> 500+ likes. May I get a ?


@Platypus 

Unless you're busy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platypus (Nov 29, 2017)

Milady said:


> 500+ likes. May I get a ?


Sure

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Steven (Dec 1, 2017)

This 3 please:     

@Platypus


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 1, 2017)

Acnologia said:


> This 3 please:
> 
> @Platypus



Done


----------



## Euraj (Dec 1, 2017)

Euraj said:


> Ten years, straight laces, 10k posts


If it's not too much to ask.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 1, 2017)

Euraj said:


> If it's not too much to ask.



Done

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 1, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> Done



And she did it whilst sick. What dedication.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charmed (Feb 3, 2018)

Trinity said:


> J-jam it in - received 500 likes


I would like the medals for 500 likes please :'3
(If I only can get one, I choose the heart,)
Ty! :')

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 3, 2018)

Charmed said:


> I would like the medals for 500 likes please :'3
> (If I only can get one, I choose the heart,)
> Ty! :')


done

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Charmed (Feb 3, 2018)

Trinity said:


> done


thanks can you teach  me how to put it on? so it will appear under my avy :')

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 3, 2018)

Charmed said:


> thanks can you teach  me how to put it on? so it will appear under my avy :')


user > preferences > medal display > uncheck hide all medals

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Charmed (Feb 3, 2018)

Trinity said:


> user > preferences > medal display > uncheck hide all medals


oh ty:') it was already uncheked but my medal still doesn't appear u.u'r

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 3, 2018)

Charmed said:


> oh ty:') it was already uncheked but my medal still doesn't appear u.u'r




Tech error

@Reznor

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 3, 2018)

Same here. 
500 likes medal please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Reznor (Feb 3, 2018)

Oh yeah, that happened with the 3.5 upgrade. Need to check on that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charmed (Feb 3, 2018)

Reznor said:


> Oh yeah, that happened with the 3.5 upgrade. Need to check on that.


Thank you :') <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 3, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> Same here.
> 500 likes medal please.



Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Charmed (Feb 5, 2018)

Reznor said:


> Oh yeah, that happened with the 3.5 upgrade. Need to check on that.


Excuse me :'3 do you know if the Medals are working now? <3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

Charmed said:


> Excuse me :'3 do you know if the Medals are working now? <3



You can see them on your profile page.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charmed (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> You can see them on your profile page.


Oh I meant that I still can't see my Medal under my Avatar <3... even though I already unchecked   "hide all medals"
:'(

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 7, 2018)

Charmed said:


> Oh I meant that I still can't see my Medal under my Avatar <3... even though I already unchecked   "hide all medals"
> :'(


Nobody can due to conflicts with the 1.5 Xenforo update we had a while back. No real alternative to it as of now but it's something that's being looked into.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Kharixi (Feb 14, 2018)

I got my 500th like a while back, so  please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 14, 2018)

The Light said:


> I got my 500th like a while back, so  please.



Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 17, 2018)

Member for 3650 days today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 17, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> Member for 3650 days today


It's automated for trophies.

Also

Joined: Mar 19, 2008
Today: Mar 17, 2018

You're off by a bit.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It's automated for trophies.
> 
> Also
> 
> ...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 17, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


>


Must be a leap year.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Reznor (Mar 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It's automated for trophies.
> 
> Also
> 
> ...





White Rabbit said:


>


Feb 29, 2012 and 2016 add two days.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Mariko (Mar 17, 2018)

Reznor said:


> Feb 29, 2012 and 2016 add two days.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 17, 2018)

I need all ze medals

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> It's automated for trophies.
> 
> Also
> 
> ...



It should be good now...

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 4, 2018)

White Rabbit said:


> It should be good now...



Done

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 6, 2018)

Do I qualify for the "contributor" medal? Have I made this forum a better place? I personally believe that I have, but, as I am not the one who awards medals, I need to be certain that whoever does have that power agrees with me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aphrodite (May 26, 2018)

Can i have my 10 year medal please.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## RBL (Jun 5, 2018)

how can i get a chinese flag


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 5, 2018)

Oz said:


> how can i get a chinese flag



Flags you can use are in your profile settings. If they aren’t there you can’t use it.


----------



## RBL (Jun 5, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Flags you can use are in your profile settings. If they aren’t there you can’t use it.



Please i need a chinese flag


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 5, 2018)

Oz said:


> Please i need a chinese flag


China isn't in the World Cup, Brandon Lee.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RBL (Jun 5, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> China isn't in the World Cup, Brandon Lee.



I didnt know these flags were because of the world cup , i see


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jun 5, 2018)

Oz said:


> Please i need a chinese flag


The flags are for the World Cup, only the country’s who qualified for it have their flag as an option, sorry

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 5, 2018)

China got 1.4 billion people but can't even put together a decent soccer team


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 5, 2018)

Im still waiting for my ten year medal.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 5, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Im still waiting for my ten year medal.


I’m certainly not.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RBL (Jun 12, 2018)

I want a medal


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jun 12, 2018)

can we get a CURSED USER medal please

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2018)

Gimme 10 years medal.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 14, 2018)

Oh, I forgot I am seeking to get the contributor medal as I forgot to ask for it as I lobbied for us to get the  emoticon back within the forum. I had alot of overwhelming support in the I want this smiley thread.

Thank you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 14, 2018)

I think you need a little more then just helping getting a smiley added.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 14, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> I think you need a little more then just helping getting a smiley added.



it's a robbery!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Jul 16, 2018)

1st place - Win first place in a contest in the forum

I got 1st place in GOTW 16:  .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 16, 2018)

@Xiammes @Rinoa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 16, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> 1st place - Win first place in a contest in the forum
> 
> I got 1st place in GOTW 16:  .


Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Jul 16, 2018)

Rinoa said:


> Done.



Thanks. 

Why is my medal not showing on my mini profile?


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 16, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Why is my medal not showing on my mini profile?


Are you referring below the avatar in the posts?


----------



## Rohan (Jul 16, 2018)

Rinoa said:


> Are you referring below the avatar in the posts?



Yes.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 17, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> Yes.


With the XF update the medals stopped to show up without being in the profiles, sorry.


----------



## Rohan (Jul 17, 2018)

Rinoa said:


> With the XF update the medals stopped to show up without being in the profiles, sorry.



Thanks for the information. There is no need to say sorry, I am cool with it.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 17, 2018)

Rinoa said:


> With the XF update the medals stopped to show up without being in the profiles, sorry.


 when's the fix


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 17, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> when's the fix


I have no indication concerning this that i can give you atm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 29, 2018)

Can i have a medal for 10k+ posts


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 29, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Can i have a medal for 10k+ posts


Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 29, 2018)

Rinoa said:


> Done


Whats the next award? 20k posts?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 29, 2018)

Can I have a medal for being the one and only Boskov?


----------



## Stringer (Jul 29, 2018)

bonjour, I'd like to replace my Rezsheep medal with the 1st Place medal plz


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 29, 2018)

You dont have to replace a medal to get another medal.. All you gotta do is ask for the medal and if you qualify you get it.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 29, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> You dont have to replace a medal to get another medal.. All you gotta do is ask for the medal and if you qualify you get it.


thanks, I know but I do want that other medal removed


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 29, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Whats the next award? 20k posts?



The first post has all the available medals.



Stringer said:


> thanks, I know but I do want that other medal removed



The only admin who has this power would be @Reznor 

I can award the first place medal but I need to see which official nf contest you won.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 29, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> The only admin who has this power would be @Reznor
> 
> I can award the first place medal but I need to see which official nf contest you won.


sure brother, the link's in my initial post


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 29, 2018)

Stringer said:


> sure brother, the link's in my initial post



Sorry about that.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 29, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Sorry about that.


nah s'all good, and thanks!


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 30, 2018)

Stringer said:


> thanks, I know but I do want that other medal removed


 the rezsheep is legendary you fool


----------



## Stringer (Jul 30, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> the rezsheep is legendary you fool


----------



## Toph (Aug 14, 2018)

Gimmie a medal mucho thanks

This one to be exact



Been here for five years now and I never got the banhammer (yet )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## murasex (Aug 15, 2018)

Can I get the Straight Laces and NF member for 10 years medals?


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 4, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Gimmie a medal mucho thanks
> 
> This one to be exact
> 
> ...


You had a section ban.



murasex said:


> Can I get the Straight Laces and NF member for 10 years medals?


Done.


----------



## Juub (Sep 4, 2018)

Rinoa said:


> You had a section ban.
> 
> 
> Done.


Been here for 7 years and was never banned. Give me my medal.


----------



## Juub (Sep 4, 2018)

Rinoa said:


> You had a section ban.
> 
> 
> Done.


You got my message. Don’t ignore me.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 4, 2018)

Juub said:


> You got my message. Don’t ignore me.


 


It's done. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2018)

Would I be able to have a contributor medal and the 10 year member medal?


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Toph (Sep 6, 2018)

Rinoa said:


> You had a section ban.



I was banned for standing up for my rights, it was all justified

Gimmie medal pretty pls


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 16, 2018)

Would it be possible for me to request this medal?
—————
J-jam it in - received 500 likes


Reached suffficient amount of likes for it, so I should qualify.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 16, 2018)

Lina Shields said:


> Would it be possible for me to request this medal?
> —————
> J-jam it in - received 500 likes
> 
> ...


Done.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 16, 2018)

Pumpkinoa said:


> Done.


Oh that's awesome. Thank you very much.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 17, 2018)

Hello kind moderators, is it possible for me to request this medal?

10k post medal

Many thanks!
(though i don"t think medals show up on the dark skin)


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 19, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Hello kind moderators, is it possible for me to request this medal?
> 
> 10k post medal
> 
> ...


Done.


----------



## Kharixi (Nov 3, 2018)

One 10k post medal please


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 3, 2018)

001 said:


> One 10k post medal please


Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 25, 2018)

would like to request the Contributor medal for the ideal for the addition of the spoiler prefix to the topics in Konoha Theatre.


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 25, 2018)

Grey Wolf said:


> would like to request the Contributor medal for the ideal for the addition of the spoiler prefix to the topics in Konoha Theatre.


Done.


----------



## mycomics007 (Nov 27, 2018)

I might want the please. Mockery is a work of art. I won't state I'm the best, yet I surely can stand my ground. Here and there individuals don't understand I'm being mocking.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2018)

@Rinoa  hullo 

 Im actually not sure if trophy pts/medals are the same or not, but I'll ask here anyway since I dont see another thread for trophies (if there is - link pls)



> *1000*
> 
> *Conquered the Forum with a Spoon*
> Our Savior! 100000 posts to conquer the forum and become the legend we need, but don't deserve!


giff 1000 pts please 


also:


> *100*
> *We know*
> What you searching?





> *250*
> *Shiny Candy*


how do you get these trophies and can I has ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 15, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Rinoa  hullo
> 
> Im actually not sure if trophy pts/medals are the same or not, but I'll ask here anyway since I dont see another thread for trophies (if there is - link pls)
> 
> ...


Trophy points update automatically after some time.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Trophy points update automatically after some time.


 it just updated, that was fast


do you happen to know what


> *100
> We know*
> What you searching?
> 
> ...


these 2 trophies are for and how to get them ?


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 15, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> these 2 trophies are for and how to get them ?


No idea, custom Easter egg ones made by an admin I guess.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2018)

I want all the relevant medals :ho


----------



## Garcher (Feb 8, 2019)

1st place please


----------



## God Movement (Feb 9, 2019)

Look at all of my shiny medals. My career speaks for itself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Feb 9, 2019)

@Majin Lu Can you give us the straight laces medal/2m rep and 500 likes thanks.


----------



## SoulFire (Feb 9, 2019)

J-jam it in - received 500 likes

1st place - Win first place in a contest in the forum


Straight laces - Go 5 years without being banned

NF member for ten years

10k post medal
I would like these medals, please.


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 9, 2019)

Hey! I want medals too! 

Straight Laces, 10k post and J-Jam it. Is there another?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 9, 2019)

How do I check how long I’ve been here


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 9, 2019)

xmysticgohanx said:


> How do I check how long I’ve been here


Your joindate.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 9, 2019)

@Rinoa 
get to work


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 9, 2019)

Vault said:


> I want all the relevant medals :ho





Ye Xiu said:


> 1st place please





Revan Reborn said:


> @Majin Lu Can you give us the straight laces medal/2m rep and 500 likes thanks.





SoulFire! said:


> J-jam it in - received 500 likes
> 
> 1st place - Win first place in a contest in the forum
> 
> ...





LostSelf said:


> Hey! I want medals too!
> 
> Straight Laces, 10k post and J-Jam it. Is there another?





Ye Xiu said:


> @Rinoa
> get to work


This is done. 
I’m not getting alerts from this thread.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 9, 2019)

They look pretty cool! Thanks a lot, @Rinoa!


----------



## Blacku (Feb 9, 2019)

@Rinoa 

2nd place and 1st place Budokai medals 

500 likes

and 2M rep 

plz and thank you


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 9, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> @Rinoa
> 
> 2nd place and 1st place Budokai medals
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## Blacku (Feb 9, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Done



BASED



God Movement said:


> Look at all of my shiny medals. My career speaks for itself.



I'll be catching up very soon


----------



## Sassy (Feb 9, 2019)

@Rinoa 
If your not to busy. 

500 likes

and 2M rep 

Pretty please.


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 9, 2019)

Sassy said:


> @Rinoa
> If your not to busy.
> 
> 500 likes
> ...


Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Six (Feb 9, 2019)

God Movement said:


> Look at all of my shiny medals. My career speaks for itself.


>Needing medals and rewards to be validated.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 9, 2019)

Snake said:


> >Needing medals and rewards to be validated.



Hold on

Where are your medals? Have you hidden them, or perhaps you do not have any medals sir?


----------



## Six (Feb 9, 2019)

God Movement said:


> Hold on
> 
> Where are your medals? Have you hidden them, or perhaps you do not have any medals sir?


Using my own emote against me, huh?


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 10, 2019)

It won't let me post the images. But I want...

-straight laces
 -NF member for 10yrs
-10k posts
-broke through heaven
 -500 likes


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 10, 2019)

Lord Valgaav said:


> It won't let me post the images. But I want...
> 
> -straight laces
> -NF member for 10yrs
> ...


Done.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 10, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Done.



Thanks! Now make me an admin.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 10, 2019)

Lord Valgaav said:


> It won't let me post the images. But I want...


That's strange.
Did you try just hitting reply on the first post and choosing the links of the ones you need?


*Spoiler*: __ 



For example


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 10, 2019)

Nataly said:


> That's strange.
> Did you try just hitting reply on the first post and choosing the links of the ones you need?
> 
> 
> ...



No, but I should've. I just copy and pasted them but it kept saying the images weren't authorized or something like that.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 10, 2019)

Lord Valgaav said:


> No, but I should've. I just copy and pasted them but it kept saying the images weren't authorized or something like that.


You can always save the images you need and reupload them, but why go the hard way when you can do it easier

Just use the links already provided in the post, and it works for other images as well in other posts and threads.

I took a screenshot for a better illustration

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 10, 2019)

Nataly said:


> You can always save the images you need and reupload them, but why go the hard way when you can do it easier
> 
> Just use the links already provided in the post, and it works for other images as well in other posts and threads.
> 
> ...



Thanks! This'll make for good reference material in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Thanks! Now make me an admin.


You welcome 
Here's something that only Mbxx can do.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 11, 2019)

Then alas, all hope is lost.


----------



## Blade (Feb 11, 2019)

@Rinoa


i was checking the medals category and i noticed that i already got several of them, even though they weren't awarded

for example:
*

10k post medal

and broke through heaven *

can you add those awards in my profile and make them visible, just like my db medals?


thanks


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 11, 2019)

Blade said:


> @Rinoa
> 
> 
> i was checking the medals category and i noticed that i already got several of them, even though they weren't awarded
> ...


Sure. Already did it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Feb 11, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Sure. Already did it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (Feb 12, 2019)

(NBD MoTM)

Can I get these two and the broke through the heaven medal please?


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 12, 2019)

Tri said:


> (NBD MoTM)
> 
> Can I get these two and the broke through the heaven medal please?


Done


----------



## Tri (Feb 12, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Done


Thank you


----------



## Kobe (Feb 14, 2019)

@Rinoa

I was wondering if I could get 1st place medal for my tournament wins in OP Davy Back section and Sports Bar fantasy leagues. Appreciate your time.


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 15, 2019)

Kobe said:


> @Rinoa
> 
> I was wondering if I could get 1st place medal for my tournament wins in OP Davy Back section and Sports Bar fantasy leagues. Appreciate your time.


Done


----------



## Kobe (Feb 15, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Done



Thank you.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 16, 2019)

I am claiming my    for winning the previous POTW contest @Rinoa And, can I get the rez sheep removed please.


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 16, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I am claiming my    for winning the previous POTW contest @Rinoa And, can I get the rez sheep removed please.


Done 

Edit :
I’m sorry, but it’s not possible to remove medals.
I’m not sure if @Reznor can work on that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2019)

Wait, we can just get medals like an African Dictator. How does this work?


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 21, 2019)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Wait, we can just get medals like an African Dictator. How does this work?



You just request the ones you qualify for.


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 24, 2019)

Sup mods, I want:
  Broke through heaven​
You guys think you can do that? The requirement should be 2 million rep so I think I should have enough at this point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulFire (Feb 24, 2019)

I just got my spiral and 2 mill rep, so I want my Broke Through Heaven banana too!


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 24, 2019)

ShieldsPlus said:


> Sup mods, I want:
> Broke through heaven​
> You guys think you can do that? The requirement should be 2 million rep so I think I should have enough at this point





SoulFire! said:


> I just got my spiral and 2 mill rep, so I want my Broke Through Heaven banana too!


Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 2, 2019)

Can someone remove that Leaf medal I have? Or any medals I have?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 2, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Can someone remove that Leaf medal I have? Or any medals I have?


You can disable medals in your preferences. But yeah, if you want it removed from your profile for everyone an admin can remove it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 2, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> You can disable medals in your preferences. But yeah, if you want it removed from your profile for everyone an admin can remove it.



someone just sent me a screenshot of one of my posts and I was mindblown to see that everyone can see a green medal in my usertitle

im clearly going for a black/white theme at the moment, cant have that medal ruin my outfit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 2, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> someone just send me a screenshot of one of my posts and I was mindblown to see that everyone can see a green medal in my usertitle
> 
> im clearly going for a black/white theme at the moment, cant have that medal ruin my outfit


@Rinoa


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 2, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> @Rinoa


I believe only @Reznor was able to do it. Not sure or then Mbxx.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 2, 2019)

Just disabling for as long as you're keeping that aesthetic up is probably the best way to do it


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 3, 2019)

I feel like I should have a 5 years without ban, but since I never was banned in the first place, I guess it isn't one for me. 
Though I have to ask, how does one achieve the Cookie one?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Mar 5, 2019)

*Broke through heaven *
can i have this medal


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Mar 5, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> I feel like I should have a 5 years without ban, but since I never was banned in the first place, I guess it isn't one for me.
> Though I have to ask, how does one achieve the Cookie one?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 5, 2019)

Did not answer the question


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 5, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> I feel like I should have a 5 years without ban, but since I never was banned in the first place, I guess it isn't one for me.
> Though I have to ask, how does one achieve the Cookie one?


If you were never banned the medal still it's for you if you want to have it.

The cookie is exactly how it says ... do you want that one too?



Prince Vegeta said:


> *Broke through heaven *
> can i have this medal


Done


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 5, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> If you were never banned the medal still it's for you if you want to have it.
> 
> The cookie is exactly how it says it ... do you want that one too?
> 
> ...



Never been banned so I want that medal too please.

For cookie, maybe it’s me who’s not getting it, so given that’s it not obvious to me, I’m obviously not the obvious type I guess.


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 5, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Never been banned so I want that medal too please.
> 
> For cookie, maybe it’s me who’s not getting it, so given that’s it not obvious to me, I’m obviously not the obvious type I guess.


Done.

Even if not so obvious, you obviously got that one too.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Mar 6, 2019)

I would like my:

Straight laces - Go 5 years without being banned

NF member for ten years
​
Thank you kindly...

EDIT: You can add in  if you can...


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Mar 6, 2019)

10k Post Medal

Can i have this medal


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 6, 2019)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> I would like my:
> 
> Straight laces - Go 5 years without being banned
> 
> ...


Done~



Prince Vegeta said:


> 10k Post Medal
> 
> Can i have this medal


You already have this one~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Mar 6, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Done~
> 
> 
> You already have this one~


Lmao my bad


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 14, 2019)

please


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 15, 2019)

ThomasTheCat said:


> please


Done~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Apr 5, 2019)

@Rinoa lannister pls 

Just kidding. Gimme STARK


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 5, 2019)

Wild said:


> @Rinoa lannister pls
> 
> Just kidding. Gimme STARK


Good choice.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 5, 2019)

@Rinoa Lannister medal pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 5, 2019)

@Rinoa House Stark please!

The North Remembers.


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 5, 2019)

Sup mods, I want:

_ Night King_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 5, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Rinoa Lannister medal pls


Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 5, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> @Rinoa House Stark please!
> 
> The North Remembers.





Whitebeard said:


> Sup mods, I want:
> 
> _ Night King_


Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2019)

_House Targaryen_ please


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 5, 2019)

RemChu said:


> _House Targaryen_ please


Done


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 5, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Done



If I want Targaryen and Night King too I can only pick one of them, right?


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 5, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> If I want Targaryen and Night King too I can only pick one of them, right?


Yes, sorry Broker only the GoT medal is _extra_ and doesn't count, the others medals the max is 2.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 5, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Yes, sorry Broker only the GoT medal is _extra_ and doesn't count, the others medals the max is 2.



I'll take the targaryen medal then


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 5, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'll take the targaryen medal then


Done


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> *NF World Cup Match Predictions*
> 
> *1st place:* 175x350 avatar, HTML user title, and sparkles for 3 months
> @DeVision
> ​



Does this cound as first place? If so, I'd like my medal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Apr 5, 2019)

House stark please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sassy (Apr 5, 2019)

Well first may I please get the 10k post medal, next may I get House of Targaryen medal and that's it from me.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 5, 2019)

I'd like to have House Targaryen and Stark medals please 

and if possible keep my current medal in the middle~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Does this cound as first place? If so, I'd like my medal.





James Bond said:


> House stark please





The Sass Master said:


> Well first may I please get the 10k post medal, next may I get House of Targaryen medal and that's it from me.





Stringer said:


> I'd like to have House Targaryen and Stark medals please
> 
> and if possible keep my current medal in the middle~


All done.  

Stringer it’s not possible, sorry.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 5, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> All done.
> 
> Stringer it’s not possible, sorry.


that's fine no worries 

thanks


----------



## Nataly (Apr 5, 2019)

I would like to request GoT- '_You Win or You Die_' medal


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 5, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I would like to request GoT- '_You Win or You Die_' medal


Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 5, 2019)

@Rinoa House Stark please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 5, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> @Rinoa House Stark please


Done.


----------



## Kira Yagami (Apr 5, 2019)

House Targaryen and Lannister pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 5, 2019)

Kira Yagami said:


> House Targaryen and Lannister pls


Done


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 5, 2019)

May I have Lannister, Targeryn and GoT medals? 

Edit: GoT in the middle?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 5, 2019)

Kitsune said:


> May I have Lannister, Targeryn and GoT medals?
> 
> Edit: GoT in the middle?


Done


----------



## Stelios (Apr 5, 2019)

Got for me plx

Thks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Apr 5, 2019)

lannister -> GoT -> night king in that order purisu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 5, 2019)

Stelios said:


> Got for me plx
> 
> Thks


Done  


Gin the Nighty said:


> lannister -> GoT -> night king in that order purisu


Let me know if i did this right.


----------



## Milady (Apr 5, 2019)

May I please have GoT and House of Stark medals please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 5, 2019)

Milady said:


> May I please have GoT and House of Stark medals please?


Sure. Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Apr 5, 2019)

Night King medal, please


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 5, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Night King medal, please


Done


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Apr 5, 2019)

Can I have the Targaryen medal, please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sine (Apr 5, 2019)

targ medal please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 5, 2019)

Daenerys Stormborn said:


> Can I have the Targaryen medal, please?


Done


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 5, 2019)

Furuta said:


> targ medal please





Mouten said:


> stark for me please


Done


----------



## Rai (Apr 5, 2019)

Stark, GoT and Targaryen medal please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 5, 2019)

Rai said:


> Stark, GoT and Targaryen medal please


Done


----------



## Rai (Apr 5, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Done



Thank you!


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 5, 2019)

Because it is snowing right now, I request:
Winter is coming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 5, 2019)

I want to be a Snow err I mean a Stark


----------



## Fel1x (Apr 5, 2019)

GOT->NIght King->Targaryen please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 5, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Because it is snowing right now, I request:
> Winter is coming





Fel1x said:


> GOT->NIght King->Targaryen please





Bontakun said:


> I want to be a Snow err I mean a Stark


Done


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 5, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Done



I noticed.

Starks are hot!


----------



## Atlas (Apr 6, 2019)

House Lannister, please.


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 6, 2019)

Atlas said:


> House Lannister, please.


Done


----------



## Greidy (Apr 6, 2019)

Can I have a Lannister medal, please?


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 6, 2019)

Greidy said:


> Can I have a Lannister medal, please?


Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Apr 6, 2019)

House Lannister, please.


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 6, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> House Lannister, please.


Done


----------



## Skylar (Apr 6, 2019)

Hiii!!! 

If possible I'd like House Stark, GoT and House Targaryen. 

GoT in the middle.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 6, 2019)

Stark medal please


----------



## Flame (Apr 6, 2019)

Can I get the blah cookie?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sumu (Apr 6, 2019)

Stark, Targaryen, and Night king medals please


----------



## pfft (Apr 6, 2019)

Give me
HOUSE Targaryen 
GOT
HOUSE Stark

PLS


----------



## pfft (Apr 6, 2019)

Ps I love you ... if I get my medals


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 6, 2019)

Night King --- GoT --- Stark please.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 6, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Hiii!!!
> 
> If possible I'd like House Stark, GoT and House Targaryen.
> 
> GoT in the middle.


Done~




Gledania said:


> Stark medal please


Done~



La Flame said:


> Can I get the blah cookie?


Done~



Sixth Ranger said:


> Stark, Targaryen, and Night king medals please


I believe for these you can only have two. The GoT one doesn't count in that limit.



Rinoa said:


> ​_"MEDALS MUST BE REQUESTED ONLY IN THE "_
> _     * The GoT medal can be requested by any member._
> _While the Houses and Night King medals have a limit. You can request only 2 of them._​


​


pfft said:


> Give me
> HOUSE Targaryen
> GOT
> HOUSE Stark
> ...


Done~



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Night King --- GoT --- Stark please.


Done~


----------



## Sumu (Apr 6, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Done~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok stark, Targaryen, and GoT please


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 6, 2019)

Sixth Ranger said:


> ok stark, Targaryen, and GoT please


Do you want the GoT one in the middle or is Stark/Targaryen/GoT fine for the order?


----------



## Sumu (Apr 6, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Do you want the GoT one in the middle or is Stark/Targaryen/GoT fine for the order?



Oh yes having the GoT one in the middle looks good thank you


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 6, 2019)

Lannister - GoT - Stark please.

Is there a maximum number of medals I can have? If possible I'll take straight laces as well.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 6, 2019)

Sixth Ranger said:


> Oh yes having the GoT one in the middle looks good thank you


Done~



GrizzlyClaws said:


> Lannister - GoT - Stark please.
> 
> Is there a maximum number of medals I can have? If possible I'll take straight laces as well.


Done~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 6, 2019)

Night King - GoT - Targaryen please.


----------



## MrGayNight (Apr 6, 2019)

may I have Night King - GoT - Stark pls?


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 7, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Night King - GoT - Targaryen please.





MrGayNight said:


> may I have Night King - GoT - Stark pls?


Done


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 7, 2019)

i want the lannister stark and targaryen medals


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 7, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> i want the lannister stark and targaryen medals


Done


----------



## Indra (Apr 7, 2019)

Could I request the _House Stark- "Winter is coming” medal.
_
And is it permanent?


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 7, 2019)

Indra said:


> Could I request the _House Stark- "Winter is coming” medal.
> _
> And is it permanent?


Done.
The medal can be removed if requested, but only after the series has ended.

I love your new avatar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 7, 2019)

Would like to request Night King,  Targaryen medals.


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 7, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Would like to request Night King,  Targaryen medals.


Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Apr 7, 2019)

_Night King_

thanks.


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 7, 2019)

Blackbeard said:


> _Night King_
> 
> thanks.


Done


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 7, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Done


i didnt get the targaryen one..?


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 7, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> i didnt get the targaryen one..?


You can't have more than 3 houses. You can get the GoT medal but you're limited to 2 house medals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 7, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> i didnt get the targaryen one..?





Azeruth said:


> You can't have more than 3 houses. You can get the GoT medal but you're limited to 2 house medals.


What Ruthie says , which houses would you like to have it? You can only choose two of them.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 7, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> You can't have more than 3 houses. You can get the GoT medal but you're limited to 2 house medals.


oh ok then add the GOT medal


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 7, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> oh ok then add the GOT medal


Done~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 8, 2019)

Ohhh that's a great idea. 

I'd like the Targaryen icon, fits my avatar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 8, 2019)

Shinobu said:


> Ohhh that's a great idea.
> 
> I'd like the Targaryen icon, fits my avatar.


Done


----------



## Ultra Instinct Senjutsu (Apr 8, 2019)

Dang, all of them match so well
Could I trouble you for Night King please?


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Apr 8, 2019)

I'd like these two, please.


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 8, 2019)

Ultra Instinct Senjutsu said:


> Dang, all of them match so well
> Could I trouble you for Night King please?





Lord Valgaav said:


> I'd like these two, please.


Done


----------



## Ultra Instinct Senjutsu (Apr 8, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Done



Thank you!


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Apr 8, 2019)

House Stark, please! And 1st Place for a contest I won


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 9, 2019)

Dark Wanderer said:


> House Stark, please! And 1st Place for a contest I won


Done


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 9, 2019)

Can I have the stark and the GoT icon please?


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 9, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Can I have the stark and the GoT icon please?


Done


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 9, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Done


Thank you!!!


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 10, 2019)

I'd like the
House Stark - GoT - House Lannister
medals please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 10, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> I'd like the
> House Stark - GoT - House Lannister
> medals please!


Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Apr 10, 2019)

Requesting the night king- GOT medal please


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 10, 2019)

Ultra Instinct Vegito said:


> Requesting the night king- GOT medal please


Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (Apr 11, 2019)

Can I have Stark, GoT and Night king please? :3


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 11, 2019)

Ignition said:


> Can I have Stark, GoT and Night king please? :3


Done


----------



## Fëanáro (Apr 13, 2019)

I'd like the House Stark - GoT - House Targaryen medals please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 13, 2019)

Takaya said:


> I'd like the House Stark - GoT - House Targaryen medals please!


Done


----------



## Fëanáro (Apr 13, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Done


Thank you very much!


----------



## Blacku (Apr 13, 2019)

First place medal for winning NOTM 

Please and thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 13, 2019)

Can i have the Targaryen medal as well.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 14, 2019)

Can I have House Stark and GoT?


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 18, 2019)

Stark, GoT and Night king please.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 18, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Can I have House Stark and GoT?





Sherlōck said:


> Stark, GoT and Night king please.


Done~


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 30, 2019)

I have finally achieved 2 million reputation points, so may I please have the "broke through heaven" award?

Also, have I done a sufficient job of making this forum a better place? Have I earned the "contributor" award?


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 30, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have finally achieved 2 million reputation points, so may I please have the "broke through heaven" award?
> 
> Also, have I done a sufficient job of making this forum a better place? Have I earned the "contributor" award?


Added Broke through the Heaven~

Not sure about the Contributor one tbh
@Rinoa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 30, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Added Broke through the Heaven~



I thank you very much; is the spiral reputation indicator automatically included with it?


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 30, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I thank you very much; is the spiral reputation indicator automatically included with it?


I think there should be a toggle in your preferences. Not sure if Legacy Reputation is automatically checked or not. I have it checked so I don't have the spirals on since I'm using Allure to see Pink Rep.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 30, 2019)

J-jam it in, Contributor , Straight laces & 10k post medal. 

Just images.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 30, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> J-jam it in, Contributor , Straight laces & 10k post medal.
> 
> Just images.


Which J-jam it in would you like? There's two for some reason.

Edit: I gave you Straight Laces and 10k Posts, I'm going to hold off on the Contributor one just until I get an answer on it.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 30, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Which J-jam it in would you like? There's two for some reason.



The one that's not heart shaped.


----------



## Azeruth (May 1, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> The one that's not heart shaped.


Added~


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 1, 2019)

Some users just gave me -rep out of pure spite, which reduced my reputation to below 2 million, making me very glad that I claimed my prize before that, but then some other users gave me +rep out of sympathy, bringing my score above 2 million, again; it is amazing how mercurial some of the members of this forum can be.


----------



## kidloco (May 3, 2019)

I deserve some..

I didnt get ban for 5 years

Nf for 10 years...

I think broke 2 million rep long time ago... No, still not lol

Im still cant use image... I still dont get that new version ..


----------



## Deleted member 269246 (May 9, 2019)

Can i please have the Night king? @Rinoa .. Por favor, ajuda lá um pedinchão Português.


----------



## Rinoa (May 9, 2019)

kidloco said:


> I deserve some..
> 
> I didnt get ban for 5 years
> 
> ...


Done 


Sassky said:


> Can i please have the Night king? @Rinoa .. Por favor, ajuda lá um pedinchão Português.


ahah pedinchão português é muito bom. Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kidloco (May 9, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Toph (May 11, 2019)

can i have the House Stark - GoT - House Targaryen medals please


----------



## Azeruth (May 11, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> can i have the House Stark - GoT - House Targaryen medals please


Done~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kidloco (May 25, 2019)

I got the 2 million in rep :3


----------



## kidloco (May 28, 2019)

kidloco said:


> I got the 2 million in rep :3


This


----------



## Rinoa (May 28, 2019)

kidloco said:


> I got the 2 million in rep :3


Done


----------



## kidloco (May 28, 2019)

Cool

Thanks


----------



## Steven (Jun 2, 2019)

Broke through heaven(Banana)


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 2, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Broke through heaven(Banana)


Done


----------



## Ren. (Jun 9, 2019)

I'm requesting a _House Stark medal and House Targaryen medal _if possible thank you


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 9, 2019)

QMS said:


> I'm requesting a _House Stark medal and House Targaryen medal _if possible thank you


Done~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 9, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Done~


Thank you @Azeruth !

Thank you again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 10, 2019)

*Can I  have  the  - *Received 500 likes medal, pretty please  @Azeruth ?


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> *Can I  have  the  - *Received 500 likes medal, pretty please  @Azeruth ?


Done~


----------



## Ren. (Jun 10, 2019)

Mouten said:


> you cheated


Hmmm, how?

No a better question is, why would I do that?


----------



## Ren. (Jun 10, 2019)

Mouten said:


> Joined: Thursday


And ...
Is there a rule against receive n amount of likes until n amount of time?

By the way, I have 25.000 likes on OJ in 5 mounts on OJ!

One of my friends that is here also has 100k+ likes in 8 mounts ... I don't see the point at all.


----------



## Izaya X (Jun 11, 2019)

Sup Mod can I have please 
_House Targaryen- "Fire and Blood"_
_Night King

_


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 11, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Sup Mod can I have please
> _House Targaryen- "Fire and Blood"
> Night King
> _


Done~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2019)

@Yasu Tagging Yasu here to follow up on a private message. You can request medals here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasu (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks @Raiden 

I'm requesting the J-jam it in 500 likes received


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 13, 2019)

Yasu said:


> Thanks @Raiden
> 
> I'm requesting the J-jam it in 500 likes received


Done~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasu (Jun 14, 2019)

@lion of lernia  u can ask them here


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2019)

Yasu said:


> @lion of lernia  u can ask them here


nice ...can i ask for some medal too then!


----------



## Shizune (Jun 28, 2019)

Hello,

I'd like to request my     and   medals, as well as     .

Thank you!


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 28, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd like to request my     and   medals, as well as     .
> 
> Thank you!


I just want to be doubly sure it's the right one but your second medal image broke for some reason. The link appears to be for the 10k post medal one so was that the one you wanted?

Also you're technically a month short on the 10 years but I'm not gonna fuss over it.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 28, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> I just want to be doubly sure it's the right one but your second medal image broke for some reason. The link appears to be for the 10k post medal one so was that the one you wanted?
> 
> Also you're technically a month short on the 10 years but I'm not gonna fuss over it.



Correct I wanted the 10k medal.

Thanks for the leniency, I didn't even realize lmao. I was just excited to be able to apply for the medal. Can't believe it's been 10 years.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 28, 2019)

Shizune said:


> Correct I wanted the 10k medal.
> 
> Thanks for the leniency, I didn't even realize lmao. I was just excited to be able to apply for the medal. Can't believe it's been 10 years.


Done~


----------



## Shizune (Jun 28, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Done~



Thanks boo! I appreciate you.


----------



## Toph (Jun 29, 2019)

Hi

I'd like to request the "Broke through heaven" medal as I finally reached 2m rep

Mucho thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 29, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Hi
> 
> I'd like to request the "Broke through heaven" medal as I finally reached 2m rep
> 
> Mucho thanks


Done~


----------



## Lurko (Jul 2, 2019)

How do I get my medals?


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 2, 2019)

Luci said:


> How do I get my medals?


You have to request the ones you are eligible for from the OP of this thread.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 2, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> You have to request the ones you are eligible for from the OP of this thread.


How do I know?


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 2, 2019)

Luci said:


> How do I know?


You read the OP of the thread and see which medals are awarded for what:



Azeruth said:


> *MEDALS:*
> J-jam it in - received 500 likes
> 
> 1st place - Win first place in a contest in the forum
> ...


----------



## Lurko (Jul 2, 2019)

Can I have Broke through heaven, 10k posts medal and DB- to the winners of Budokai Awards?


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 2, 2019)

Luci said:


> Can I have Broke through heaven, 10k posts medal and DB- to the winners of Budokai Awards?


I can give you Broke Through and 10k but anything related to DB Medals I need to check with @Majin Lu to make sure.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 2, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> I can give you Broke Through and 10k but anything related to DB Medals I need to check with @Majin Lu to make sure.


Ok I'm not sure about the rest. I just go with what I see.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 2, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> I can give you Broke Through and 10k but anything related to DB Medals I need to check with @Majin Lu to make sure.





Luci said:


> Ok I'm not sure about the rest. I just go with what I see.


DB medals are just for the winners of Budokai awards. All medals were given already. We are going to have Budokai this year (December).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 2, 2019)

Luci said:


> Ok I'm not sure about the rest. I just go with what I see.


Broke Through and 10k are added~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Jul 2, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Broke Through and 10k are added~


Thanks.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 2, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> DB medals are just for the winners of Budokai awards. All medals were given already. We are going to have Budokai this year (December).


Thanks for info lu.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 9, 2019)

How do I determine what badges are available to me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 9, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> How do I determine what badges are available to me?


Check the available medals here and see which ones you would like:



Azeruth said:


> *MEDALS:*
> J-jam it in - received 500 likes
> 
> 1st place - Win first place in a contest in the forum
> ...



From what I can see of your profile info you can get the NF Tenure one for 10 years on the site. I think you are eligible for 1st Place because of your win in the Valentines Event, and it seems like you can get Straight Laces as well.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 9, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Check the available medals here and see which ones you would like:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I can see of your profile info you can get the NF Tenure one for 10 years on the site. I think you are eligible for 1st Place because of your win in the Valentines Event, and it seems like you can get Straight Laces as well.


Can I get jam it in?


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 9, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Can I get jam it in?


Do you want the heart one or the weird dollar bill one?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 9, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Do you want the heart one or the weird dollar bill one?


Heart.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Azeruth (Jul 9, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Heart.





Lurker said:


>


Done~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 9, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Done~


Thanks.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 10, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> From what I can see of your profile info you can get the NF Tenure one for 10 years on the site. I think you are eligible for 1st Place because of your win in the Valentines Event, and it seems like you can get Straight Laces as well.


Could I request these badges please?


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 10, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Could I request these badges please?


Done~

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 10, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Done~


Thank you senpai.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 7, 2019)

@Azeruth-senpai can I have this:


Has achieved 2m rep

Pretty please .


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 7, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Azeruth-senpai can I have this:
> 
> 
> Has achieved 2m rep
> ...


Done~


----------



## Ren. (Aug 7, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Done~


Thank you senpai!


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 7, 2019)

A new medal has been added to the OP (I also edited it a bit).​

Social Butterfly

If you have received more than 1,000 positive ratings and would like to request it, you may do so~​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lurko (Aug 7, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> A new medal has been added to the OP (I also edited it a bit).​
> 
> Social Butterfly
> 
> If you have received more than 1,000 positive ratings and would like to request it, you may do so~​


I'm up for it.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 7, 2019)

Lurker said:


> I'm up for it.


Done~


----------



## Lurko (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 8, 2019)

Could I please get rid of my GoT medals?


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 8, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> Could I please get rid of my GoT medals?


I'll request this to an admin~


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 8, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> Could I please get rid of my GoT medals?


Done


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 8, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Done


Thanks!


----------



## colours (Aug 18, 2019)

I’d like the 

1 Dumpstered thread:  medal


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 18, 2019)

colours said:


> I’d like the
> 
> 1 Dumpstered thread:  medal


Done~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## colours (Aug 18, 2019)

IM SCREAMING THANK YOU AZE


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 18, 2019)

Can I please have the 1 dumpstered thread medal


----------



## Santí (Aug 18, 2019)

Dumpster fire purisu


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 18, 2019)

I should get the social butterfly one but then i think it will mess up what i have going on with my current medals.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 18, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Done~





colours said:


> IM SCREAMING THANK YOU AZE


Wait that exists ... I am dead!



Azeruth said:


> A new medal has been added to the OP (I also edited it a bit).​
> 
> Social Butterfly
> 
> If you have received more than 1,000 positive ratings and would like to request it, you may do so~​


Why not, give me one of those senpai!


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Aug 18, 2019)

I’d like the

1 Dumpstered thread:  medal


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 18, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Can I please have the 1 dumpstered thread medal


Done~



Santi said:


> Dumpster fire purisu


Done~



QMS said:


> Why not, give me one of those senpai!


Done~



Joe Maya said:


> I’d like the
> 
> 1 Dumpstered thread:  medal


Done~

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 18, 2019)

Can I get the social butterfly? Also is there one for a 1000 likes because I got that as well


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 18, 2019)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Can I get the social butterfly? Also is there one for a 1000 likes because I got that as well


Done~

There isn't one for 1,000 likes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gin (Aug 18, 2019)

all the alley (alleyversary) medals, ty


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Aug 18, 2019)

My alley medal please. The one for a dumpstered thread


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 18, 2019)

Gin said:


> all the alley (alleyversary) medals, ty


Done~



Leeroy Jenkins said:


> My alley medal please. The one for a dumpstered thread


Done~


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Aug 18, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Done~
> 
> 
> Done~



I am an idiot and didn't see the alleyversary one so I would like that too, plz.


----------



## Gin (Aug 18, 2019)

i'm also eligible for the alleyversary medal, @Whitebeard can confirm


----------



## Steven (Aug 18, 2019)

Butterfly medal please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 18, 2019)

gimmie all the fucking medals and nobody gets hurt


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 18, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Butterfly medal please


Done~



Nighty the Mighty said:


> gimmie all the fucking medals and nobody gets hurt


I can give you the Dumpster Fire one if you wish~



Leeroy Jenkins said:


> I am an idiot and didn't see the alleyversary one so I would like that too, plz.





Gin said:


> i'm also eligible for the alleyversary medal, @Whitebeard can confirm



Double checking before I do these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Aug 18, 2019)

Gimme my Edens Zero medal


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 18, 2019)

Gin said:


> i'm also eligible for the alleyversary medal, @Whitebeard can confirm


Done~



Leeroy Jenkins said:


> I am an idiot and didn't see the alleyversary one so I would like that too, plz.


You have to complete the word puzzle~


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 18, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> I can give you the Dumpster Fire one if you wish~



it's a start


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 18, 2019)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> it's a start


Done~


----------



## Dark (Aug 19, 2019)

Alleyversary medal please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 19, 2019)

Dark said:


> Alleyversary medal please



ditto


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 19, 2019)

Dark said:


> Alleyversary medal please


Done~



Nighty the Mighty said:


> ditto


Done~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 20, 2019)

Ok i can't take it anymore i gotta have the butterfly medal cause its to cute.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 20, 2019)

Steph said:


> Ok i can't take it anymore i gotta have the butterfly medal cause its to cute.


Done~


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 20, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Done~



Thank you so much.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 20, 2019)

Steph said:


> Ok i can't take it anymore i gotta have the butterfly medal cause its to cute.


It is not cute but manly .


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> It is not cute but manly .



Its super cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 20, 2019)

Steph said:


> Its super cute.


----------



## Jackk (Aug 21, 2019)

i would like the green butterfly medal please


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 21, 2019)

Jackk said:


> i would like the green butterfly medal please


Done~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jackk (Aug 21, 2019)

nice. thanks ruthie


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 22, 2019)

Could I request the butterfly medal please? 

Hit 2500 positive ratings this morning.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 22, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Could I request the butterfly medal please?
> 
> Hit 2500 positive ratings this morning.


Done~


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 22, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Done~


Based.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 23, 2019)

Can I have the "NF member for ten years" medals?


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 23, 2019)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Can I have the "NF member for ten years" medals?


Done~


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 23, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Done~


Thanks


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 24, 2019)

Alleyversary medal pls


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 24, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Alleyversary medal pls


Done~


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 24, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Done~



Thanks


----------



## James Bond (Sep 6, 2019)

Medals pls


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 6, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Medals pls


Which medals would you like?


----------



## James Bond (Sep 6, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Which medals would you like?


All of them  I must have more than @GRIMMM


----------



## GRIMMM (Sep 6, 2019)

James Bond said:


> All of them  I must have more than @GRIMMM


Bich pls.


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 6, 2019)

James Bond said:


> All of them  I must have more than @GRIMMM


From what I can see, you can get:

Social Butterfly, 1st Place, Straight Laces, NF Tenure and Broke Through Heaven.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 6, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> From what I can see, you can get:
> 
> Social Butterfly, 1st Place, Straight Laces, NF Tenure and Broke Through Heaven.


Nice, can I get them all


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 6, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Nice, can I get them all


Done~


----------



## Austin (Sep 10, 2019)

which ones can i get?


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 10, 2019)

Austin said:


> which ones can i get?


10k Post Medal and Broke Through Heaven


----------



## Lurko (Sep 10, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> From what I can see, you can get:
> 
> Social Butterfly, 1st Place, Straight Laces, NF Tenure and Broke Through Heaven.


Can I get Blah?


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 10, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Can I get Blah?


Done~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 10, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Done~


Thanks.


----------



## Austin (Sep 10, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> 10k Post Medal and Broke Through Heaven


okay cool i'll do both!


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 10, 2019)

Austin said:


> okay cool i'll do both!


Done~


----------



## Morphine (Sep 11, 2019)

hi
can i get
NF member for ten years

10k post medal


and blah please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 11, 2019)

Morphine said:


> hi
> can i get
> NF member for ten years
> 
> ...


Done~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 12, 2019)

Mouten said:


> can i get blah too ; and GoT removed


Done~

@Rinoa for GoT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 12, 2019)

Mouten said:


> can i get blah too ; and GoT removed





Azeruth said:


> Done~
> 
> @Rinoa for GoT


Done


----------



## Toph (Sep 16, 2019)

gimmie the social butterfly medal pretty pls


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 16, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> gimmie the social butterfly medal pretty pls


Done


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 23, 2019)

*3650 Days of PUre Unsatiated Addiction*
You've been registered longer than some users have been alive, 10 years and counting is amazing!

Can i get have the Medal for this?


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 23, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> *3650 Days of PUre Unsatiated Addiction*
> You've been registered longer than some users have been alive, 10 years and counting is amazing!
> 
> Can i get have the Medal for this?


Sure, done.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 23, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Sure, done.


That was fast. thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Sep 28, 2019)

Social Butterfly n banana pls thanks.


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 28, 2019)

Joe Maya said:


> Social Butterfly n banana pls thanks.


Done


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 2, 2019)

Could I please request the "broke through heaven" medal. 

Hit 2M rep yesterday.


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 2, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Could I please request the "broke through heaven" medal.
> 
> Hit 2M rep yesterday.


Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2019)

I'd like to request the NF 10+ year member and the 10k post medals, plís!


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 2, 2019)

"Shion" said:


> I'd like to request the NF 10+ year member and the 10k post medals, plís!


Done~


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Done~



Thank you!  Much appreciated


----------



## stormrage (Oct 4, 2019)

Could I claim my 10 year and straight laces medals please?


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 4, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Could I claim my 10 year and straight laces medals please?


Done~


----------



## Sassy (Oct 4, 2019)

May I get the dumpster fire medal please. 

Already linking thread that got dumpstered:


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 4, 2019)

Sassy said:


> May I get the dumpster fire medal please.
> 
> Already linking thread that got dumpstered:


Done~


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 10, 2019)

Can I claim my straight laced medal? Fairly certain i've never been banned.

And House Targaryen if possible


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 10, 2019)

Big Bob said:


> Can I claim my straight laced medal? Fairly certain i've never been banned.
> 
> And House Targaryen if possible


Done~


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 12, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Done~



Thank you.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 14, 2019)

Could I please request the "J-jam it in" medal. Hit 500 likes this morning.


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 14, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Could I please request the "J-jam it in" medal. Hit 500 likes this morning.


Done~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RBL (Oct 15, 2019)

I want a medal please


----------



## RBL (Oct 15, 2019)

I want the 10k post medal
the straight laces medal


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 15, 2019)

Brandon Lee said:


> I want the 10k post medal
> the straight laces medal


I can give you the 10k Post Medal but I'm not as sure about the Straight Laces at the moment.

@Reznor @Rinoa


----------



## RBL (Oct 15, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> I can give you the 10k Post Medal but I'm not as sure about the Straight Laces at the moment.
> 
> @Reznor @Rinoa



Thanks! let me know please if i can get the other one aswell.


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 15, 2019)

Brandon Lee said:


> Thanks! let me know please if i can get the other one aswell.


I think for now it's going to be not yet. Sorry~


----------



## RBL (Oct 15, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> I think for now it's going to be not yet. Sorry~



I guess i'll try next year, thank you!


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 18, 2019)

What are the requirements to obtain the "other medals" that need special permission?


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 18, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> What are the requirements to obtain the "other medals" that need special permission?


Really only the Contributor medal requires it. I couldn't really tell you what counts for it since it seems to vary.

Rezsheep and Cookie are seemingly freebie medals.


----------



## Austin (Oct 18, 2019)

in that case can i have rezsheep and take off my current medals?


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 19, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Really only the Contributor medal requires it. I couldn't really tell you what counts for it since it seems to vary.
> 
> Rezsheep and Cookie are seemingly freebie medals.


In that case, could I request Rezsheep and Cookie trophy please? I will find out what I have to do for the contributor medal.


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 19, 2019)

Austin said:


> in that case can i have rezsheep and take off my current medals?


I can give you Rezsheep but I believe medals are largely meant to be permanent. Will have to ask @Rinoa regardless as I can't remove medals.



GRIMMM said:


> In that case, could I request Rezsheep and Cookie trophy please? I will find out what I have to do for the contributor medal.


Sure~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 19, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> I can give you Rezsheep but I believe medals are largely meant to be permanent. Will have to ask @Rinoa regardless as I can't remove medals.


Yep as standard medals are meant to be permanent minus the GoT ones.


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 19, 2019)

Can I have every medal I own? 
If I have any...


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 19, 2019)

I will obviously take the butterfly medal! I mean the only insects I dislike more than butterflies are stinkbugs but hey you don't offer any cool ones... Not even moths... Like a cool bloody red vampire moth... Which btw are a real thing in Siberia!


----------



## Austin (Oct 19, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> I can give you Rezsheep but I believe medals are largely meant to be permanent. Will have to ask @Rinoa regardless as I can't remove medals.





Rinoa said:


> Yep as standard medals are meant to be permanent minus the GoT ones.



okay!! that's cool  ty!


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 19, 2019)

Thanks for the butterfly!


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 19, 2019)

Son Of Man said:


> Can I have every medal I own?
> If I have any...


You appear to be eligible for:

J-jam it in (500 Likes)
Social Butterfly (1,000 Positive Ratings)

I don't know if you have a won a contest on the site but I don't recall you winning one in Contest Central at least.



Swarmy said:


> I will obviously take the butterfly medal! I mean the only insects I dislike more than butterflies are stinkbugs but hey you don't offer any cool ones... Not even moths... Like a cool bloody red vampire moth... Which btw are a real thing in Siberia!


Done~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 19, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> You appear to be eligible for:
> 
> J-jam it in (500 Likes)
> Social Butterfly (1,000 Positive Ratings)
> ...


I will take both
I haven't won a contest yet


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 19, 2019)

Son Of Man said:


> I will take both
> I haven't won a contest yet


Done~


----------



## James Bond (Oct 20, 2019)

Could I get my 10k post medal pls


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 20, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Could I get my 10k post medal pls


Done~


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Oct 26, 2019)

Can I get the butterfly one yet?


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 26, 2019)

HawaywayHuncho said:


> Can I get the butterfly one yet?


Yes~


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 26, 2019)

HawaywayHuncho said:


> Can I get the butterfly one yet?


For clarity, do you want the medal now?


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Oct 26, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> For clarity, do you want the medal now?


Sure. That's fine.


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 26, 2019)

HawaywayHuncho said:


> Sure. That's fine.


Done~


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Oct 26, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Done~


Hey, its me again. Can I get the 500 likes metal?


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 27, 2019)

HawaywayHuncho said:


> Hey, its me again. Can I get the 500 likes metal?


Done~


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2019)

@Azeruth @Rinoa 


i request the 10 years NF Tenure medal, when you got time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 31, 2019)

Blade said:


> @Azeruth @Rinoa
> 
> 
> i request the 10 years NF Tenure medal, when you got time


Done~


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 1, 2019)

I would like to apply for the social butterfly and night king medals. 

Would like the rezsheep one removed. Thank you a bunch.


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 1, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I would like to apply for the social butterfly and night king medals.
> 
> Would like the rezsheep one removed. Thank you a bunch.


Done~

@Rinoa regarding any removals~


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 1, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Done~
> 
> @Rinoa regarding any removals~



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Irene (Nov 1, 2019)

can I get these ?   

in the same order please


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 1, 2019)

Irene said:


> can I get these ?
> 
> in the same order please


Done~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 1, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Done~


thanks a lot


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 1, 2019)

Can I get this?


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 1, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Can I get this?


Done~


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 1, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Done~


Thank you


----------



## Vino (Nov 2, 2019)

can I get house targaryen?


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 2, 2019)

Vino said:


> can I get house targaryen?


Done~


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 2, 2019)

Can i get the broke through medal?


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 2, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Can i get the broke through medal?


Done~


----------



## Flame (Nov 4, 2019)

Couple of months late but was wondering if I can get the 1st place award together with the heart and the banana ones


If so, can it go in this order

heart/1st place/banana


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 4, 2019)

Flame said:


> Couple of months late but was wondering if I can get the 1st place award together with the heart and the banana ones
> 
> 
> If so, can it go in this order
> ...


Done~


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 6, 2019)

I would like to claim my broke through heaven medal, please and thank you.


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 6, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I would like to claim my broke through heaven medal, please and thank you.


Done~


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 8, 2019)

@Rinoa is it possible I can get that rezsheep medal removed please?


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi! Can i have a 10 years medal ? Maybe im eligible for something else? I really dont know, maybe i didnt get banned in a while!

Thanks a lot in advance <3


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 11, 2019)

SayoSenpaiPls said:


> Hi! Can i have a 10 years medal ? Maybe im eligible for something else? I really dont know, maybe i didnt get banned in a while!
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance <3


Done~


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 11, 2019)

I would also like to add 

J-jam it in - received 500 likes

As I have 768

And I believe I also qualify to get 

Social Butterfly - received 1,000 positive ratings

(I assume that likes, winner, funny, agreed all count as positive. If so the sum of mine is over 1000)


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 12, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> I would also like to add
> 
> J-jam it in - received 500 likes
> 
> ...



Yeah, they count. Cause I got mine. haha.


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 12, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> I would also like to add
> 
> J-jam it in - received 500 likes
> 
> ...


Done~

There's a positive ratings counter on your profile. All green ratings are positive so they do all count.



> Positive ratings received: 3,527


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 16, 2019)

Guess I can't get the rezsheep medal removed?


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 16, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Guess I can't get the rezsheep medal removed?


No sorry , only the GoT ones.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 16, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> No sorry , only the GoT ones.


----------



## Vino (Nov 18, 2019)

I nuked my account just to remove the medals, worth it.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 18, 2019)

Vino said:


> I nuked my account just to remove the medals, worth it.


----------



## stormrage (Nov 20, 2019)

May I request the  medal please?


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 20, 2019)

stormrage said:


> May I request the  medal please?


Done~


----------



## stormrage (Nov 20, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Done~



Thanks Azeruth!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 23, 2019)

I am requesting my 10k posting medal please.


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 23, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I am requesting my 10k posting medal please.


Done~


----------



## Irene (Nov 25, 2019)

Can I get the 1st place medal ?


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> Can I get the 1st place medal ?


Which contest is this for?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> Can I get the 1st place medal ?


----------



## Irene (Nov 25, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Which contest is this for?


does a CC event count ?


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> does a CC event count ?


Is it the Halloween one?


----------



## Irene (Nov 25, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Is it the Halloween one?


yea


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> yea


Added~


----------



## Irene (Nov 25, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Added~


thank you


----------



## Fel1x (Nov 26, 2019)

Broke through heaven - Has achieved 2m rep
J-jam it in - received 500 likes
Cookie - to the Mr. Obvious types

please. and in that order. I don't know the requirments for the Cookie, but if I don't have something for that change it for "Straight laces - Go 5 years without being banned"


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 26, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> Broke through heaven - Has achieved 2m rep
> J-jam it in - received 500 likes
> Cookie - to the Mr. Obvious types
> 
> please. and in that order. I don't know the requirments for the Cookie, but if I don't have something for that change it for "Straight laces - Go 5 years without being banned"


Done~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Nov 26, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Done~


thanks!
oh. I forgot. remove pls all GoT medals


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 26, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> thanks!
> oh. I forgot. remove pls all GoT medals


@Rinoa ~


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 26, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> thanks!
> oh. I forgot. remove pls all GoT medals





Azeruth said:


> @Rinoa ~


Done


----------



## Ren. (Nov 28, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Is it the Halloween one?


I want one of those, same event @Irene  was my teammate .


----------



## Ral (Nov 29, 2019)

Is this the right thread to bitch about the fact that there's basically two of the same trophies just worded differently??

I mean I appreciate the gesture and all BUT SHIT MY INTERNET O.C.D IS LIVID.


----------



## Jackk (Nov 29, 2019)

hey @Ral 

actually this thread is for medal requests (like if you want someone to add a new medal for you)

can you make a thread for your issue/complaint in  pls ?

we can talk about this there


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> I want one of those, same event @Irene  was my teammate .


Added~


----------



## Mariko (Dec 1, 2019)

I won a contest.

Gimme my useless medal already so I can be proud of my virtual life.


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> I won a contest.
> 
> Gimme my useless medal already so I can be proud of my virtual life.


Done~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Dec 6, 2019)

Hi, I'd like to receive some of these medals. I think I have the requirements for the J-jam, and social butterfly (maybe)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 6, 2019)

Gianfi said:


> Hi, I'd like to receive some of these medals. I think I have the requirements for the J-jam, and social butterfly (maybe)


Done~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 15, 2019)

Can someone give me the Heart medal please?


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 15, 2019)

GANDO said:


> Can someone give me the Heart medal please?


Done


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 15, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Done


Thank you! <3


----------



## GRIMMM (Dec 28, 2019)

Could I please request my Christmas reward medal please?


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 28, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Could I please request my Christmas reward medal please?


Done~


----------



## Trinity (Dec 28, 2019)

gib xmas medal pl0x

ty


----------



## GRIMMM (Dec 28, 2019)

Awww yiss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 28, 2019)

mina said:


> gib xmas medal pl0x
> 
> ty


Done~


----------



## Nataly (Dec 28, 2019)

I would like to get the Christmas medal, please


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 28, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I would like to get the Christmas medal, please


Done~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Dec 28, 2019)

I would like the Let It Snow event medal please


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 28, 2019)

Dark Wanderer said:


> I would like the Let It Snow event medal please


Done~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 28, 2019)

I would like to get the let it snow Metal, please


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 28, 2019)

GANDO said:


> I would like to get the let it snow Metal, please


I don't think you're eligible for it. The list of eligible recipients is here:



Majin Lu said:


> *~Event Medal~
> 
> 
> Members listed below can ask for one it in this thread:
> ...


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 28, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> I don't think you're eligible for it. The list of eligible recipients is here:


Ahh gotcha


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 28, 2019)

GANDO said:


> Ahh gotcha


Sorry, Team Santa didn't find, at least, 5 icons, so members of Team Santa aren't getting a medal due that. All completed tasks = individual + team tasks.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 29, 2019)

I would like my let it snow medal please.


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 29, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I would like my let it snow medal please.


Done~


----------



## Son Of Man (Dec 29, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Sorry, Team Santa didn't find, at least, 5 icons, so members of Team Santa aren't getting a medal due that. All completed tasks = individual + team tasks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 29, 2019)

I guess I should ask for my medal from the Contest


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I guess I should ask for my medal from the Contest


Done~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 29, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Done~


Thanks.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 30, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Sorry, Team Santa didn't find, at least, 5 icons, so members of Team Santa aren't getting a medal due that. All completed tasks = individual + team tasks.


 sorry guys.


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> sorry guys.


That was a team task. No need to be sorry. I thought each member was going to search a sub-section and its pages to make things easier.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 1, 2020)

I wanna request the house stark medal, and can someone tell me when exactly I'd be able to get the ten-year member medal?


----------



## Sassy (Jan 1, 2020)

May I request "It's Garbage Day," Medal from the Alley? If possible can I have it replace my Banana medal.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 2, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I wanna request the house stark medal, and can someone tell me when exactly I'd be able to get the ten-year member medal?


Done~

Your join date is December 21, 2011 so around December 21, 2021~



Sassy said:


> May I request "It's Garbage Day," Medal from the Alley? If possible can I have it replace my Banana medal.


I think you're eligible for it but the statistics thread errors when I check it, so I'm just getting a confirmation from Whitebeard real quick.

I can't delete medals and they aren't supposed to be removed (aside from GoT ones), so I can't swap the banana out for it. It'll probably start a new row and bump your Heart to the bottom line.


----------



## Sassy (Jan 2, 2020)

Azeruth said:


> Done~
> 
> Your join date is December 21, 2011 so around December 21, 2021~
> 
> ...


I should have 8 dumpstered statistically. So I should be able to but let me know otherwise if not.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 2, 2020)

Sassy said:


> I should have 8 dumpstered statistically. So I should be able to but let me know otherwise if not.


You're clear for it. I was waiting because you had requested to swap a medal out if possible. Since I can't do that, I wanted to make sure you were still ok with receiving the medal since it would likely form a new line.

The dumpster link broke since it got deleted so I needed a new link from WB.


----------



## Sassy (Jan 2, 2020)

Azeruth said:


> You're clear for it. I was waiting because you had requested to swap a medal out if possible. Since I can't do that, I wanted to make sure you were still ok with receiving the medal since it would likely form a new line.
> 
> The dumpster link broke since it got deleted so I needed a new link from WB.


No worries all good. I'm still up for it. Thank you in advance much appreciated.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 2, 2020)

Sassy said:


> No worries all good. I'm still up for it. Thank you in advance much appreciated.


All set~


----------



## Yamato (Jan 2, 2020)

I'd like to request the Let it Snow medal please


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 2, 2020)

Yamato said:


> I'd like to request the Let it Snow medal please


Done~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 3, 2020)

Hey @Azeruth , could you remove my OL 3rd place medal. I don't want it for now.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Azeruth , could you remove my OL 3rd place medal. I don't want it for now.


I don't have the power to delete medals.

@Rinoa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 3, 2020)

Azeruth said:


> I don't have the power to delete medals.
> 
> @Rinoa



Thought so, but I got this:

* awarded you with the medal .*
19 minutes ago

so I wasn't sure. XD

Thank you! And you too Rin.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Thought so, but I got this:
> 
> * awarded you with the medal .*
> 19 minutes ago
> ...


I can award medals but I can't delete, remove or replace medals.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 3, 2020)

Azeruth said:


> I can award medals but I can't delete, remove or replace medals.



I'll remember that. 
But they should promote you anyways.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Azeruth , could you remove my OL 3rd place medal. *I don't want it for now.*


Why not?


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 3, 2020)

Azeruth said:


> I don't have the power to delete medals.
> @Rinoa


 It requires ACP access.  some messed up list too


DeVision said:


> Thought so, but I got this:
> 
> * awarded you with the medal .*
> 19 minutes ago
> ...


Done   Now going to send the bill to @Kinjin


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 3, 2020)

See what you did, I'm going to become broke at this rate  @DeVision


----------



## DeVision (Jan 3, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Why not?



Don't get me wrong, I love it. But somehow it messes up my profile. XD
I'm an perfectionist. 


Kinjin said:


> See what you did, I'm going to become broke at this rate  @DeVision



I'll fix this right away. 


Rinoa said:


> Done  Now going to send the bill to @Kinjin



Hey Rin, I'll pay for it. I already get bullied by a mod in the OL. Don't need another one.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 3, 2020)

@Rinoa

Remove my One Piece medal as well. The only medal I want is the Lannister medal.


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 3, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @Rinoa
> 
> Remove my One Piece medal as well. The only medal I want is the Lannister medal.


Removed. *sends bill to Kinjin*


----------



## James Bond (Jan 4, 2020)

Requesting my let it snow medal please


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 4, 2020)

James Bond said:


> Requesting my let it snow medal please


Done~


----------



## Blanco (Jan 9, 2020)

Straight laces And Cookie - to the Mr. Obvious types on please


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 9, 2020)

Mei said:


> Straight laces And Cookie - to the Mr. Obvious types on please


Done~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 19, 2020)

*J-jam it in
NF Tenure
Social Butterfly
Rezsheep and Mr. Obvious type (I just want this one while I'm at it.)*


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 19, 2020)

Hand Banana said:


> *J-jam it in
> NF Tenure
> Social Butterfly
> Rezsheep and Mr. Obvious type (I just want this one while I'm at it.)*


Done~


----------



## Dano (Jan 19, 2020)

Can I have the House Stark - "Winter is coming". Also can I have the Straight laces medal? I kinda was never banned except per request as vac ban.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 19, 2020)

Dano said:


> Can I have the House Stark - "Winter is coming". Also can I have the Straight laces medal? I kinda was never banned except per request as vac ban.


Done~


----------



## Whitebeard (Jan 26, 2020)

Requesting the Alley Awards, Trash King and Bread Festival medals + removal of the Night King medal


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 26, 2020)

Whitebeard said:


> Requesting the Alley Awards, Trash King and Bread Festival medals + removal of the Night King medal


Done~

@Rinoa for removal~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 26, 2020)

Azeruth said:


> Done~
> 
> @Rinoa for removal~


Done


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jan 30, 2020)

Requesting the broke through heaven medal


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 30, 2020)

Dark Wanderer said:


> Requesting the broke through heaven medal


Done


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Feb 1, 2020)

I can get a GOT Medal?


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 1, 2020)

RosèBlack said:


> I can get a GOT Medal?


Sure, which one(s) do you want? You can only wear two of the houses though along with the GoT Medal.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Feb 1, 2020)

Azeruth said:


> Sure, which one(s) do you want? You can only wear two of the houses though along with the GoT Medal.


House Stark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 1, 2020)

RosèBlack said:


> House Stark


Done~


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 8, 2020)

Requesting the Social Butterfly medal.
It's 1000 positive ratings in general and not just the like ratings, right?


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 8, 2020)

SwordsPlus said:


> Requesting the Social Butterfly medal.
> It's 1000 positive ratings in general and not just the like ratings, right?


Done, and yes~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 8, 2020)

Azeruth said:


> Done, and yes~


Appreciate it.


----------



## Gianfi (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi, I have achieved 2m rep, could you award me?


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 9, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Hi, I have achieved 2m rep, could you award me?


Done~


----------



## Gianfi (Feb 12, 2020)

Is there any medal for winning a mafia game?


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 12, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Is there any medal for winning a mafia game?


No, there's a medal for winning a forum contest and there is a medal for earning 3 MVPs in Mafia games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 18, 2020)

Broke through heaven - Has achieved 2m rep


Social Butterfly - received 1,000 positive ratings


House Stark - "Winter is coming"
Please and thank you.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 18, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Broke through heaven - Has achieved 2m rep
> 
> 
> Social Butterfly - received 1,000 positive ratings
> ...


Done~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Feb 22, 2020)

Hello. I would like the 10k Post Medal please. Thank you...


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 22, 2020)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Hello. I would like the 10k Post Medal please. Thank you...


Done~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 28, 2020)

Requesting the medals:

*Kuroneko*

*J-Jam it in*

Thank you.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 28, 2020)

Zaxxon said:


> Requesting the medals:
> 
> *Kuroneko*
> 
> ...


You're not eligible for either medal~


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 28, 2020)

Azeruth said:


> You're not eligible for either medal~




And given the lack of description, what are the eligibilities?

I literally just saw them on this page with no explanation and thought it was okay...

(They aren't even mentioned in the limited time medals on the second post of the first page of this thread...so?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 28, 2020)

Zaxxon said:


> And given the lack of description, what are the eligibilities?
> 
> I literally just saw them on this page with no explanation and thought it was okay...
> 
> (They aren't even mentioned in the limited time medals on the second post of the first page of this thread...so?)


Kuroneko is a personal medal, only Kitsune can have it.
J-Jam it In requires 500 Likes. It's just a variant of the Heart that most people take.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 28, 2020)

Azeruth said:


> Kuroneko is a personal medal, only Kitsune can have it.
> J-Jam it In requires 500 Likes. It's just a variant of the Heart that most people take.


There's two jam it in icons, though.

One that says 500 likes, and the other says nothing.

And I specifically mentioned the one with no description, so pardon my confusion.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 28, 2020)

Zaxxon said:


> There's two jam it in icons, though.
> 
> One that says 500 likes, and the other says nothing.
> 
> And I specifically mentioned the one with no description, so pardon my confusion.


The other one is the same medal but from another set. Since they have the same name they have the same function, but I can only have 20 images in the post and since everyone chose the Heart I just removed it from the list to save a space.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 28, 2020)

Azeruth said:


> The other one is the same medal but from another set. Since they have the same name they have the same function, but I can only have 20 images in the post and since everyone chose the Heart I just removed it from the list to save a space.


While I don't disagree with the thread logic, don't you think it's a little bit confusing for anyone coming across the medals link to have no description context? Especially because it only further gets muddled by the thread.

All I'm wishing for is some more clarification on the medals page. *shrug*


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 28, 2020)

You know, also baring the "Personal Custom Medals" being a weak descriptor.

Personal to whom would be the immediate question.
Like I didn't know it was apparently staff centric until I had to specifically ask you.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 28, 2020)

Zaxxon said:


> While I don't disagree with the thread logic, don't you think it's a little bit confusing for anyone coming across the medals link to have no description context? Especially because it only further gets muddled by the thread.
> 
> All I'm wishing for is some more clarification on the medals page. *shrug*


No, because there's two posts in the OP telling you which ones can be requested with their requirements. If they aren't listed in the OP of the request thread, they aren't up for request.



Zaxxon said:


> You know, also baring the "Personal Custom Medals" being a weak descriptor.
> 
> Personal to whom would be the immediate question.
> Like I didn't know it was apparently staff centric until I had to specifically ask you.


They aren't staff centric. They paid for them with points which is why the people who bought them are the only ones who can receive them. They have 'no description' because that was what the wanted the text to be. There is literally no point in me listing them here when they aren't requestable.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 28, 2020)

Azeruth said:


> No, because there's two posts in the OP telling you which ones can be requested with their requirements. If they aren't listed in the OP of the request thread, they aren't up for request.
> 
> 
> They aren't staff centric. They paid for them with points which is why the people who bought them are the only ones who can receive them. They have 'no description' because that was what the wanted the text to be. There is literally no point in me listing them here when they aren't requestable.


Oh, so the dollar bill variant of 500 likes isn't available? I mean you said it was a variant, so now I don't know. If I had the requirements would that be fine?


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 28, 2020)

Zaxxon said:


> Oh, so the dollar bill variant of 500 likes isn't available? I mean you said it was a variant, so now I don't know. If I had the requirements would that be fine?


If you had the 500 likes yes, I would give it to you if you wanted it. I have no idea why there are two of the same type of medal, but since the dollar bill one is listed in the Lewd/Shrooms category, I assume it was a very old medal that just has never been removed or updated.



Zaxxon said:


> Also, not to be fully petty, but when the help page says that, you have admit this can be easily misconstrued. I mean I'm happy for your clarification, but the fact that I had to ask seems....convoluted?



I don't have any control over that type of stuff unfortunately. All I can really do is try to make the OP as clear as I can while dealing with the image limits.


----------



## Ral (Mar 10, 2020)

Will a dear old friendly neighborhood award/medal/achievement manager/maintainer/distributor add these to my account? 

J-jam it in (the 500 Likes one pls)

NF Tenure
Broke through heaven
Social Butterfly


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 10, 2020)

Ral said:


> Will a dear old friendly neighborhood award/medal/achievement manager/maintainer/distributor add these to my account?
> 
> J-jam it in (the 500 Likes one pls)
> 
> ...


Done~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Apr 4, 2020)

I want to get my medal removed


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 4, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I want to get my medal removed


Done


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

I want all my medals removed plz


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> I want all my medals removed plz


Hi Nana 
I can remove the GoT ones, but standard forums medals we can't remove, sorry.


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Hi Nana
> I can remove the GoT ones, but standard forums medals we can't remove, sorry.


 why lol ?


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> why lol ?


Because these are the information i have about, that are not optional to be removed.
GoT and some of the sections related medals i added.
 GoT medals have always been eligible to be removed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Because these are the information i have about, that are not optional to be removed.
> GoT and some of the sections related medals i added.
> GoT medals have always been eligible to be removed


Plz remove the GoT ones then

Thanks


----------



## Ekkologix (May 8, 2020)

Can I get the Jam it in and Social butterfly pls xd

I wonder if I am eligible for cookie and house stark, if so can I get them too xdd

ty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (May 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> Can I get the Jam it in and Social butterfly pls xd
> 
> I wonder if I am eligible for cookie and house stark, if so can I get them too xdd
> 
> ty


Done~


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> I want all my medals removed plz


If you go to preferences you can choose to hide all medals but that will hide other user's medals as well.


----------



## Irene (Jun 7, 2020)

Prince Vegeta said:


> If you go to preferences you can choose to hide all medals but that will hide other user's medals as well.


I have this option on but the thing I want to remove it so others don't see it under my name too


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jun 8, 2020)

House Targaryen - "Fire and Blood"


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 8, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> House Targaryen - "Fire and Blood"


Done.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jun 8, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Done.



Tankyuuu


----------



## Kisame (Jun 14, 2020)

I want the NF ten year medal.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 14, 2020)

Shark said:


> I want the NF ten year medal.


Wait I just read that some medals can't be removed? If so then I only want the ten year medal only if I can remove it if I desire so later.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 14, 2020)

Shark said:


> Wait I just read that some medals can't be removed? If so then I only want the ten year medal only if I can remove it if I desire so later.


@Rinoa


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 14, 2020)

Shark said:


> @Rinoa


Yes some medals aren’t removed. 
You got lucky.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 14, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Yes some medals aren’t removed.
> You got lucky.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jun 15, 2020)

I am requesting dumpster medal if able to remove later.

Dumpster Fire - 1 Dumpstered Thread


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 15, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> I am requesting dumpster medal if able to remove later.
> 
> Dumpster Fire - 1 Dumpstered Thread


Only GoT medals are removed.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 16, 2020)

I am requesting sexiest guy medal


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Jun 20, 2020)

J-jam it in

And Mr Obvious blah?


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 20, 2020)

Joe Maya said:


> J-jam it in
> 
> And Mr Obvious blah?


Done


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Jun 20, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Done




Thanks.


----------



## tears (Jun 23, 2020)

helloo

i'd like for Straight laces and NF member for ten years?

thankss much


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 23, 2020)

tears said:


> helloo
> 
> i'd like for Straight laces and NF member for ten years?
> 
> thankss much


Hi and done.


----------



## tears (Jun 23, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Hi and done.



wow that was fast 

thanks againn


----------



## Ren. (Jun 26, 2020)

@Rinoa  can I have :


*Cookie*

Mr. Obvious type



*10k Post Medal*
For having made 10,000 quality posts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 26, 2020)

do i have broke through heaven yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 26, 2020)

xmysticgohanx said:


> do i have broke through heaven yet


yes, you did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 26, 2020)

ok lit, i want it now then muahaha. *Do not* give me the 10k message medal please


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Rinoa  can I have :
> 
> 
> *Cookie*
> ...





xmysticgohanx said:


> ok lit, i want it now then muahaha. *Do not* give me the 10k message medal please


Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jun 28, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Done


Thanks, Rin-chan


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 15, 2020)

@Rinoa Can i please have the
*Social Butterfly*
*Broke through heaven*
 and am i eligible for the Cookie type?


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 15, 2020)

GANDO said:


> @Rinoa Can i please have the
> *Social Butterfly*
> *Broke through heaven*
> and am i eligible for the Cookie type?


Done.

Do you think you are ?


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 15, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Done.
> 
> Do you think you are ?


Thx!! 
Yeh i guess so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flower (Jul 19, 2020)

Can I request the House Stark medal, please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 19, 2020)

Flower said:


> Can I request the House Stark medal, please?


Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soldierofficial (Jul 28, 2020)

What can I have?


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 29, 2020)

@Rinoa Hiiiii, as you know I have won the photo contest twice. Could i have the medal for winning a contest, please?


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 29, 2020)

Soldierofficial said:


> What can I have?


Social Butterfly, any of the GoT medals ,J-jam it in.  



Gianfi said:


> @Rinoa Hiiiii, as you know I have won the photo contest twice. Could i have the medal for winning a contest, please?


Sure


----------



## Soldierofficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Social Butterfly, any of the GoT medals ,J-jam it in.



I want these 3 then please 

J-jam it in - received 500 likes

Social Butterfly - received 1,000 positive ratings

House Stark - "Winter is coming"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 29, 2020)

Soldierofficial said:


> I want these 3 then please
> 
> J-jam it in - received 500 likes
> 
> ...


Done. Also good GoT pick.


----------



## Soldierofficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Done. Also good GoT pick.



Thanks Rinoa


----------



## Lyren (Jul 30, 2020)

@Rinoa 
Can i have 
 2M Rep 
 1000 ratings


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 30, 2020)

Lyren said:


> @Rinoa
> Can i have
> 2M Rep
> 1000 ratings


Done


----------



## Lyren (Jul 30, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Done


Thanks


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 3, 2020)

add me please "NF member for ten years" just after banana


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 3, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> add me please "NF member for ten years" just after banana


Where it’s placed is automatic. Done


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 3, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Where it’s placed is automatic. Done


its ok, thx!


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 17, 2020)

Is there a way to take out the Social Butterfly and replace it with the Dumpster fire Medal?


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 17, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Is there a way to take out the Social Butterfly and replace it with the Dumpster fire Medal?


Standard medals are not removed letting to know this again because people tend to ask for medals and then sometimes wanted to remove them, Social Butterfly is one of those that i can do it tho since i added later.
 Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 17, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Standard medals are not removed letting to know this again because people tend to ask for medals and then sometimes wanted to remove them, Social Butterfly is one of those that i can do it.
> Done



Oh ok i didnt know,  thank u!


----------



## T-Pein™ (Aug 28, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Standard medals are not removed letting to know this again because people tend to ask for medals and then sometimes wanted to remove them, Social Butterfly is one of those that i can do it.
> Done



what are the standard medals?


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 28, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> what are the standard medals?


Those in the general category, the first ones added after xf.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Aug 28, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Those in the general category, the first ones added after xf.



*The Alley Medals*

*Alleyversary 2020*


Is this a new development?
I was thinking only the GOT ones can be removed.
Like can I get the Alleyversary one removed later or not?



Rinoa said:


> Only GoT medals are removed.


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 28, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> *The Alley Medals*
> 
> *Alleyversary 2020*
> Is this a new development?
> ...


If you are eligible for the medal, yes you can have it removed later.

That one was added with same GoT medals option.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Aug 28, 2020)

Nvm not eligible.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 29, 2020)

Hi,

May I request these two please?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 29, 2020)

Mad Scientist said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I request these two please?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Done


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 8, 2020)

Can i get 

*Straight laces*
Go 5 years without being banned?

Or do i need to wait more?


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 8, 2020)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Can i get
> 
> *Straight laces*
> Go 5 years without being banned?
> ...


You’re already eligible to get the medal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 10, 2020)

Can I get the medals available for me?


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 10, 2020)

shade0180 said:


> Can I get the medals available for me?


You're elegible for these ones:
J-jam it in - received 500 likes

Social Butterfly - received 1,000 positive ratings

NF member for ten years

10k post medal

Broke through heaven - Has achieved 2m rep


Let me know if you want them all since these will not be removed afterwards.


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 10, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> You're elegible for these ones:
> J-jam it in - received 500 likes
> 
> Social Butterfly - received 1,000 positive ratings
> ...


Just put them all in.


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 10, 2020)

shade0180 said:


> Just put them all in.


Done.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 12, 2020)

*Social Butterfly*
Received 1000 ratings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 12, 2020)

Prince Vegeta said:


> *Social Butterfly*
> Received 1000 ratings


Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi @Rinoa 

Can I get the following?

J-jam it in - received 500 likes
Social Butterfly - received 1,000 positive ratings

1st place - Win first place in a contest in the forum
@Kinjin  am I eligible for this for winning Ali's contest: 

Straight laces - Go 5 years without being banned

10k post medal
Broke through heaven - Has achieved 2m rep

Anything else I'm eligible for (or freebies), I'll take it also.

Many thanks


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> 1st place - Win first place in a contest in the forum
> @Kinjin am I eligible for this for winning Ali's contest:


I don't think this counts. Technically everyone who participated in that game won.

That medal is meant for placing 1st in banner and drawing contests and the like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hi @Rinoa
> 
> Can I get the following?
> 
> ...


Done. 

The GoT medals you can request 2 max if you wish so, also these ones can be removed up to request.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

Hey @Rinoa

 I'll try and get the 10 years in a couple years 

Can I also get:
Game of Thrones - "You Win or You Die"
Night King

If possible the below also, if not, that's okay.

*OTHER MEDALS:* (require special permission)
Rezsheep

Contributor - Helped the betterment of NF

Cookie - to the Mr. Obvious types


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hey @Rinoa
> I'll try and get the 10 years in a couple years
> 
> Can I also get:
> ...


I need to wait on Rez for the Rezsheep medal.
Already gave you the cookie medal, the contributor I’d wait a bit more on that.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 20, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> I need to wait on Rez for the Rezsheep medal.
> Already gave you the cookie medal, the contributor I’d wait a bit more on that.


Thank you


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Just need to post Nezuko gifs in the request thread and ask Rinoa nicely.



@Rinoa 












































Night King medal plox


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 20, 2020)

is it possible if at some point we want to remove some older medals to do so?

also can we chose the order we want them in?


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> is it possible if at some point we want to remove some older medals to do so?
> 
> also can we chose the order we want them in?


Sorry can  only remove the butterfly one and if you wish i can reply the GoT ones but the other ones no.  Do you want me to remove the butterfly one and reapply the GoT ones one next to the other ?


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 20, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Sorry can  only remove the butterfly one and if you wish i can reply the GoT ones but the other ones no.  Do you want me to remove the butterfly one and reapply the GoT ones one next to the other ?



well that was fast 

ty m9 

all good, there needs to be more troll medals lol. The alley ones look nice but i'm not eligible for them rip


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 20, 2020)

^ Also GoT medals can be removed if asked in a future.


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Thank you


Rez said he’s ok with award his medal.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 20, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Rez said he’s ok with award his medal.



picture this:

the year is 2030

ppl come here and request the usopp's medal or the rinoa nezko medal

and then we have to give them special permission for it












ofc that's assuming the world can survive 2020

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Oct 3, 2020)

I've broken through heaven. 



*Total Rep Points:*   3,127,270
Also 10 years of membership

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 3, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> I've broken through heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## Eros (Oct 3, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Done


Thanks!


----------



## Gianfi (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi, I've been 5 years here without being banned. would you give me the medal please?


----------



## Danisor (Oct 25, 2020)

Hi there, Rin! I want this one, please


Azeruth said:


> J-jam it in - received 500 likes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 25, 2020)

Danisor said:


> Hi there, Rin! I want this one, please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Nov 1, 2020)

I'm pretty sure I qualify for Social Butterfly. If I have met the requirements, may I have it please?


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 1, 2020)

Ok now that my beautiful green butterfly looks off in the new layout can I have all the medals I've earned?

Thanksies in advance


----------



## Eros (Nov 1, 2020)

Swarmy said:


> Ok now that my beautiful green butterfly looks off in the new layout can I have all the medals I've earned?
> 
> Thanksies in advance


I love butterflies.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 1, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> I love butterflies.


I prefer moths but sure!


----------



## Eros (Nov 1, 2020)

Swarmy said:


> I prefer moths but sure!


Cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiken (Nov 1, 2020)

Can I haz these plz? 



> J-jam it in - received 500 likes
> 
> Social Butterfly - received 1,000 positive ratings



Also, is there a 1m rep medal. Or just one for 2m? (If rep will even be back) I had over 1m before the upgrade.


----------



## Soldierofficial (Nov 1, 2020)

I want this one: Broke through heaven - Has achieved 2m rep

Now it can't see it but my rank is: User is 2 fast 2 furious (4,800,000 to 5,149,999) IIRC, unless the rep system was retconned after the upgrade.  

I would like to have one of these too, but I don't know if I pass the requirements.  

Rezsheep
Cookie - to the Mr. Obvious types

Thanks!!


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 2, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> I'm pretty sure I qualify for Social Butterfly. If I have met the requirements, may I have it please?





Swarmy said:


> Ok now that my beautiful green butterfly looks off in the new layout can I have all the medals I've earned?
> 
> Thanksies in advance


Done.


Cryorex said:


> Can I haz these plz?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is there a 1m rep medal. Or just one for 2m? (If rep will even be back) I had over 1m before the upgrade.


Only for 2 m.  


Soldierofficial said:


> I want this one: Broke through heaven - Has achieved 2m rep
> 
> Now it can't see it but my rank is: User is 2 fast 2 furious (4,800,000 to 5,149,999) IIRC, unless the rep system was retconned after the upgrade.
> 
> ...


Done, concerning the Rezsheep i'm going to need to check about first, sorry.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Eros (Nov 2, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Done.
> 
> Only for 2 m.
> 
> Done, concerning the Rezsheep i'm going to need to check about first, sorry.


When do we get one for adoring you Rinoa-sama?

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Fel1x (Nov 3, 2020)

@Rinoa social butterfly, please


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 3, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> When do we get one for adoring you Rinoa-sama?


tbh i don't think we need one medal related with me at all.


Fel1x said:


> @Rinoa social butterfly, please


Done

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lyren (Nov 7, 2020)

@Rinoa Hey, how do I know which medals i can be awarded?


----------



## Gianfi (Nov 7, 2020)

Lyren said:


> @Rinoa Hey, how do I know which medals i can be awarded?


Go check the first page

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lyren (Nov 7, 2020)

Then @Rinoa can I please get my two current medals removed and obtain the "1st place" one instead ? 
(I got the first place in a food contest tournament 2-3 months ago, if that counts ofc)

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shizune (Nov 7, 2020)

Hello, I'd like to request these medals:



> J-jam it in - received 500 likes
> 
> Social Butterfly - received 1,000 positive ratings
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 7, 2020)

Lyren said:


> Then @Rinoa can I please get my two current medals removed and obtain the "1st place" one instead ?
> (I got the first place in a food contest tournament 2-3 months ago, if that counts o


I can only be able to remove the butterfly medal, not all the medals can be removed the GOT ones can be also removed. So i'm going to double check if you want the first place one.


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 7, 2020)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> Hello, I'd like to request these medals:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Done


----------



## Shizune (Nov 7, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Done


Thanks again Rinoa! The forum couldn't run without you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lyren (Nov 8, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> I can only be able to remove the butterfly medal, not all the medals can be removed the GOT ones can be also removed. So i'm going to double check if you want the first place one.


Yeah I still want it plz :3


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2020)

Hey Rin.
Is my medal (1st place) removable? I might swap it for a godfather one. (I should have the points in mafia)
Will check once I get your feedback. Thank you!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 10, 2020)

Just so I'm clear, being awarded for 500 likes just now after I logged in is accounting for all the "positive" reactions and not the literal _LIKES_, right?

This is just forum code being weird in the upgrading process, and I still don't qualify for the medal, correct? lol


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 11, 2020)

Zaxxon said:


> Just so I'm clear, being awarded for 500 likes just now after I logged in is accounting for all the "positive" reactions and not the literal _LIKES_, right?
> 
> This is just forum code being weird in the upgrading process, and I still don't qualify for the medal, correct? lol


Probably an update of old ratings you got or something to do with the upgrade yes.
You've over 500 positive ratings but not likes.


----------



## Artist (Nov 22, 2020)

Hey can I have a Game of thrones Medal?


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 22, 2020)

Artist said:


> Hey can I have a Game of thrones Medal?



You can choose up to 2 medals.
Which one do you want to get?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Artist (Nov 22, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> You can choose up to 2 medals.
> Which one do you want to get?


"You Win or You Die"

House Lannister - "Hear me roar"

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 22, 2020)

Artist said:


> "You Win or You Die"
> 
> House Lannister - "Hear me roar"


Done

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 22, 2020)

am I eligible for my 10 year medal yet?


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 22, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> am I eligible for my 10 year medal yet?


You joined on Dec.21, 2011 sorry but you need to be a NF member for ten years to be eligible.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 22, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> You joined on Dec.21, 2011 sorry but you need to be a NF member for ten years to be eligible.


Oh I was looking for the date haha

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Artist (Nov 22, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Done


Thanks

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Jan 9, 2021)

@Rinoa -san, Can i request this bronze medal for OL member of year 2020?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 9, 2021)

January said:


> @Rinoa -san, Can i request this bronze medal for OL member of year 2020?


I need to check with @Kinjin and @Soca if you’re eligible for the medal.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 9, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> I need to check with @Kinjin and @Soca if you’re eligible for the medal.


Yes.



Kinjin said:


> *Award Ceremony*
> 
> 
> *OL Member of the Year 2020*
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 9, 2021)

January said:


> @Rinoa -san, Can i request this bronze medal for OL member of year 2020?





Kinjin said:


> Yes.


ok thank you and done. Congratulations January.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 9, 2021)

Uhh I guess I get a silver medal for "Best OP Battledome Poster" in OL awards.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 9, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Uhh I guess I get a silver medal for "Best OP Battledome Poster" in OL awards.


Done. Congratulations!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 9, 2021)

@Rinoa
The Zoro medal, please 
*Silver*:

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 9, 2021)

Ren. said:


> @Rinoa
> The Zoro medal, please
> *Silver*:


Done and congratulations

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 9, 2021)

Hey @Rinoa

Can I get Contributor - Helped the betterment of NF?

I got Silver Medel here, so I must have done something. Also, the Silver Medal OP trophy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 9, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Hey @Rinoa
> 
> Can I get Contributor - Helped the betterment of NF?
> 
> I got Silver Medel here, so I must have done something. Also, the Silver Medal OP trophy


Hm... *looks to usertitle* 


> Nuke This Place Now


Do you won the OP silver medal right ?


----------



## Shanks (Jan 9, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Hm... *looks to usertitle*
> 
> Do you won the OP silver medal right ?


Yeah, I did as per the link with Kinjin's posts.

I just want to Nuke NF now, lol. I was a good boy last year.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 9, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Yeah, I did as per the link with Kinjin's posts.
> 
> I just want to Nuke NF now, lol. I was a good boy last year.


“ Sometimes we have to weather the storm to see a brighter tomorrow” we are currently under the storm 

You did host events and games, so yes i believe you’re eligible for the medal but no nukes allowed.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 10, 2021)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> ...but I'll gladly take the silver medal, give it to me





jamjamstyle said:


> I'll gladly take a medal <3


This medal  for both please @Rinoa


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jan 10, 2021)

I am requesting my Ohara Library Calmest Member medal. Is there any way to get that in a gold Zoro just to complete my monster trio set?

Are there any other medals that I'm eligible to display?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 11, 2021)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> I am requesting my Ohara Library Calmest Member medal. Is there any way to get that in a gold Zoro just to complete my monster trio set?
> 
> Are there any other medals that I'm eligible to display?


The OP one you already have it. The possible OP medals are those listed.
Other medals you're eligible:
J-jam it in

Social Butterfly

Straight laces

NF member for ten years

10k post medal

Broke through heaven

GoT medals you can chose 2 max if you want to and these can be removed later up to request.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jan 12, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> The OP one you already have it. The possible OP medals are those listed.
> Other medals you're eligible:
> J-jam it in
> 
> ...


Thank you Rinoa, outstanding Avy.

So I can't double up on my One Piece gold medals huh? (I've won two member section poll awards) Would it be possible to get the Zoro silver medal one, just to complete my Monster Trio.

I would like my J-jam it in, Social Butterfly, Straight Laces, Ten Year, 10K Postm and Broke Through Heaven medals, please.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 13, 2021)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Thank you Rinoa, outstanding Avy.
> 
> So I can't double up on my One Piece gold medals huh? (I've won two member section poll awards) Would it be possible to get the Zoro silver medal one, just to complete my Monster Trio.
> 
> I would like my J-jam it in, Social Butterfly, Straight Laces, Ten Year, 10K Postm and Broke Through Heaven medals, please.


No i’m sorry.. next time plot and ask them to keep you silver.
Also thank you very much.
All done.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jan 13, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> No i’m sorry.. next time plot and ask them to keep you silver.
> Also thank you very much.
> All done.


Noted 

You're quite welcome, and thank you.

Oh do you know anything about when animated Gif avys will be restored?

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 13, 2021)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Noted
> 
> You're quite welcome, and thank you.
> 
> Oh do you know anything about when animated Gif avys will be restored?


Sadly not.
The best is to ask Mbxx about in the upgrade thread.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jan 13, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Sadly not.
> The best is to ask Mbxx about in the upgrade thread.


Thank you Ms Heartily.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Great Potato (Jan 14, 2021)

Figure I'll claim my OL Member Award here, Kinjin approval is in post #793

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 14, 2021)

might aswell do too 
@Rinoa 1 OL medal plox

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 14, 2021)

Great Potato said:


> Figure I'll claim my OL Member Award here, Kinjin approval is in post #793





Go D. Usopp said:


> might aswell do too
> @Rinoa 1 OL medal plox


Done. Congrats

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 28, 2021)

Hey @Rinoa 
Mind if I obtain the Straight Laces medal? 
I think I've been here for 5 years, and ended up not getting banned here at one point.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 28, 2021)

SwordsPlus said:


> Hey @Rinoa
> Mind if I obtain the Straight Laces medal?
> I think I've been here for 5 years, and ended up not getting banned here at one point.


Sure , medal delivered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 28, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Sure , medal delivered.


Quality work, delivered.
Any time, any day of the week!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Feb 15, 2021)

Azeruth said:


> *Limited Edition or Special Requirement Medals*​​*DRAGON BALL BUDOKAI MEDALS: *(requires approval from @Majin Lu)
> DB - to the winners of Budokai Awards ​​​*ALLEY MEDALS: *(Dumpster statistics can be found )
> Dumpster Fire - 1 Dumpstered Thread​​It's Garbage Day - 5 Dumpstered Threads​​Trash King - 10 Dumpstered Threads​​Alleyversary Medal - Completed the Alley's 1st Birthday Word Puzzle​​Bread Festival - Completed the "1 Thread a Day" Challenge for the Thread Festival​​You're an All Star - Won a category of the Alley Awards​​​*MAFIA MEDALS: *(Mafia points and statistics can be found )
> Mafia MVP - Won MVP in Mafia 3 times​​Scumhunter​​Godfather​​Werewolf​​Non-Hostile Indie​​
> ...


Can I get the banana medal? Also for the dumpster alley thread whats that? Is it like when a thread is deleted or smthn?


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 15, 2021)

Kisaitaparadise said:


> Can I get the banana medal? Also for the dumpster alley thread whats that? Is it like when a thread is deleted or smthn?


DB medals are part of a section contest that’s why needed @Majin Lu approval.
Dumpster Alley it’s when one of your threads are dumpster then you’re eligible for the medal. Needs @Whitebeard approval/confirmation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Feb 15, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> DB medals are part of a section contest that’s why needed @Majin Lu approval.
> Dumpster Alley it’s when one of your threads are dumpster then you’re eligible for the medal. Needs @Whitebeard approval/confirmation.


Thanks for the info. Am I eligible for the broke through heaven metal?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 15, 2021)

Kisaitaparadise said:


> Thanks for the info. Am I eligible for the broke through heaven metal?


You welcome 
Yes , let me know if you want it.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Feb 15, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> You welcome
> Yes , let me know if you want it.


Yes plz

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 15, 2021)

Kisaitaparadise said:


> Yes plz


Done.


----------



## hisokascarddeck (Mar 1, 2021)

somehow, someway I will obtain that contributor medal.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 2, 2021)

I request the 1st place medal.

For winning this weeks POTW and GOTW.


----------



## Admiral Akanezumi (Mar 24, 2021)

@Rinoa 
Hello there, I got 2nd place in the OL lurker of the year. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 25, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> I request the 1st place medal.
> 
> For winning this weeks POTW and GOTW.





Rob the Zombie said:


> @Rinoa
> Hello there, I got 2nd place in the OL lurker of the year. Thanks!


Done.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 25, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Done.


lol thanks.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Myrman9 (Apr 8, 2021)

Hmm; sorry to bother anyone in earshot, but I've been informed that I placed third in the "Lurking Legend" category, and am to claim a sticker, or medal? I've no idea what it is nor how to go about allocating it, but I'm both honored and humbled to accept it.

Edit: Oops; as is often the case I've no idea what section I'm in! As Girafarig has pointed out, I sadly neglected to mention the type of award I was referring to. I have a habit of thinking of the Naruto Forum as "the One Piece forum" since that's typically all I ever discuss in these hallowed halls. My apologies!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 8, 2021)

myrman is talking about the *Ohara Library* member of the year 2020 awards

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 8, 2021)

Myrman9 said:


> Hmm; sorry to bother anyone in earshot, but I've been informed that I placed third in the "Lurking Legend" category, and am to claim a sticker, or medal? I've no idea what it is nor how to go about allocating it, but I'm both honored and humbled to accept it.
> 
> Edit: Oops; as is often the case I've no idea what section I'm in! As Girafarig has pointed out, I sadly neglected to mention the type of award I was referring to. I have a habit of thinking of the Naruto Forum as "the One Piece forum" since that's typically all I ever discuss in these hallowed halls. My apologies!


Hi 
No need to apologize at all and i figured you most probably were mentioning about OL medals. anyways i could always go bother the team about no worries  ;p
Done and congrats.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Apr 8, 2021)

@Rinoa  am I elibible for Straight laces - Go 5 years without being banned?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 9, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Rinoa  am I elibible for Straight laces - Go 5 years without being banned?


You are almost there.


----------



## Flower (Apr 12, 2021)

Am I eligible for this @Rinoa ?




Azeruth said:


> Social Butterfly - received 1,000 positive ratings


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 12, 2021)

Cypher said:


> Am I eligible for this @Rinoa ?


Yes, done.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Apr 12, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Yes, done.


Thank you!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 27, 2021)

@Jad

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Danisor (May 11, 2021)

@Rinoa Hope you're doing all right, may I get the "Broke through heaven" medal? thank you!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (May 12, 2021)

Danisor said:


> @Rinoa Hope you're doing all right, may I get the "Broke through heaven" medal? thank you!


Thank you, likewise.
Done.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Danisor (May 12, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Thank you, likewise.
> Done.


Thank you, Rin!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (May 18, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> You are almost there.


How about now? 

Am I eligible for the 5 years good buy trophy yet?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (May 18, 2021)

Shanks said:


> How about now?
> 
> Am I eligible for the 5 years good buy trophy yet?


Not yet Shanks, sorry only in December


----------



## Rajeman (May 20, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Yes , let me know if you want it.



Can I have a metal ?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 18, 2021)

Hey dear @Rinoa 
Is it possible to remove my "first place" medal, and get me this one:



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> - Godfather - 5 points


?

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 18, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Hey dear @Rinoa
> Is it possible to remove my "first place" medal, and get me this one:
> 
> 
> ?


Done.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiken (Jun 27, 2021)

10,000 Posts Medal Please.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 27, 2021)

Raiken said:


> 10,000 Posts Medal Please.


Done

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 2, 2021)

If it's not that much of a hassle can I get any medals I've earned since the last I got these ones? Greatly appreciated

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 3, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> If it's not that much of a hassle can I get any medals I've earned since the last I got these ones? Greatly appreciated


NF tenure -NF member for ten years.
Concerning the GoT you can request it if you want it.
Section ones i’m not aware unless you guys place the request indicating about  and section mods confirm it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 4, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> NF tenure -NF member for ten years.
> Concerning the GoT you can request it if you want it.
> Section ones i’m not aware unless you guys place the request indicating about  and section mods confirm it.


Oh sweet! Thanks   Wasn't sure I was up for a new one.
I'll pass on the GoT one, never really continued after season one...  

Guess I'll ask again in 10 years for the 20 anniversary one

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 9, 2021)

Hey guys it's me again... Sorry for what seems like a case of buggin (I have the right to this pun) the hell out of you people as well as some good old doubleposting (into mod domain, there has ot be a medal for that...) but it appears I just became Mary Poppins! So... Do I get any umbrella medals? A passive aggressive eldritch witch queen medal? A nanny medal?  

I'm bored, unemployed and scared right now so collecting medals is my new hobby when I'm not looking at bug photos on twitter/facebook which gives me about 10 min per day to do other stuff.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 9, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Hey guys it's me again... Sorry for what seems like a case of buggin (I have the right to this pun) the hell out of you people as well as some good old doubleposting (into mod domain, there has ot be a medal for that...) but it appears I just became Mary Poppins! So... Do I get any umbrella medals? A passive aggressive eldritch witch queen medal? A nanny medal?
> 
> I'm bored, unemployed and scared right now so collecting medals is my new hobby when I'm not looking at bug photos on twitter/facebook which gives me about 10 min per day to do other stuff.


tbh i have no idea what you asking here all our medals are listed in the OP but giving you the cookie medal due to this post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 9, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> tbh i have no idea what you asking here all our medals are listed in the OP but giving you the cookie medal due to this post.


Oh shit I DID NOT see the medals are listed... I assumed you get one for every achievement   Well won't make the msitake again...

Also... Cookie - to the Mr. Obvious types... Oh my  

Captain Obvious and his best friend Admiral Noshit will love this!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 1, 2021)

Can I have Social Butterfly, Straight laces and 10k post medals please ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 1, 2021)

Le Mâle-Pensant said:


> Can I have Social Butterfly, Straight laces and 10k post medals please ?


Done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 2, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Done.


Thank you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gex (Aug 6, 2021)

Hello, can I have eligible medals (aside from the got ones)?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 11, 2021)

Gex said:


> Hello, can I have eligible medals (aside from the got ones)?


Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gex (Aug 11, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Done.



TYSM! ❤

Meanwhile I'm dumb because I thought it's September already and was hoping for the 10 years medal. Alas, it is not September. _Yet._

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 28, 2021)

Gex said:


> TYSM! ❤
> 
> Meanwhile I'm dumb because I thought it's September already and was hoping for the 10 years medal. Alas, it is not September. _Yet._


Yea, I keep forgetting that I joined a year too late, so I still have 12 months to go, but who is really counting these days eh!

In the meantime, September is the best month:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sharingonsandninja (Sep 4, 2021)

Can I join house Stark? :3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 5, 2021)

Sharingonsandninja said:


> Can I join house Stark? :3


Done

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Flower (Sep 15, 2021)

@Rinoa can I have these, please?




Azeruth said:


> 10k post medal





Azeruth said:


> J-jam it in - received 500 likes

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 15, 2021)

Flower said:


> @Rinoa can I have these, please?


Yes.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Sep 15, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Yes.


Thank you!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ratchet (Sep 17, 2021)

Azeruth said:


> received 1,000 positive ratings


Requesting this medal, please and thank you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 17, 2021)

Ratchet said:


> Requesting this medal, please and thank you.


Butterfly’d , you welcome.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A I Z E N (Sep 19, 2021)

Azeruth said:


> Social Butterfly - received 1,000 positive ratings


here to claim please

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 19, 2021)

A I Z E N said:


> here to claim please


Butterfly’d

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A I Z E N (Sep 19, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Butterfly’d


thank you soo much

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2021)

How many medals do I qualify for?


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 21, 2021)

Fang said:


> How many medals do I qualify for?


The ones I’m aware of since section related or some others section staff need to check and confirm it:
J-jam it in
Social Butterfly
NF member for ten years
10k post medal
Broke through heaven
Cookie

GoT medals anyone can request it.
Rez medal needs his approval.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> The ones I’m aware of since section related or some others section staff need to check and confirm it:
> J-jam it in
> Social Butterfly
> NF member for ten years
> ...


I know The Alley has some, same with the OBD. There aren't any Blender ones are there?


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 21, 2021)

Fang said:


> I know The Alley has some, same with the OBD. There aren't any Blender ones are there?


I know Alley has some maybe @Whitebeard still can let it know about if you’re eligible.
 I never heard of OBD maybe in the past linking with some event. Only about the ones we have in the OP.

Our OP post is currently without medals/images because they _mysteriously_ disappeared in recent days although their names and requirements are still there.
I’ll add them again.


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> I know Alley has some maybe @Whitebeard still can let it know about since are from past events. I
> never heard of OBD maybe in the past linking with some event. Only about the ones we have in the OP.
> 
> Our OP post is currently without medals/images because they _mysteriously_ disappeared in recent days although their names and requirements are still there.
> I’ll add them again.


That's fair.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Sep 26, 2021)

Fang said:


>


  do you wish to get all the medals im sure you’re eligible Fang ? The Alley ones i still need to be informed about.


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> do you wish to get all the medals im sure you’re eligible Fang ? The Alley ones i still need to be informed about.


Yeah that's fine for now, I'm sure when @Whitebeard is around he can confirm the Alley ones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 26, 2021)

Fang said:


> Yeah that's fine for now, I'm sure when @Whitebeard is around he can confirm the Alley ones


Done  

@Whitebeard we need your assistance here.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Done
> 
> @Whitebeard we need your assistance here.


Nice. There's also a medal for not being banned for a bunch of years in a row right?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 26, 2021)

Fang said:


> Nice. There's also a medal for not being banned for a bunch of years in a row right?


Yes 
Straight laces - Go 5 years without being banned.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 18, 2021)

@Rinoa can you give me the 5 year no ban medal?

Maybe add the old let it snow medal as a bonus also

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 18, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Yes
> Straight laces - Go 5 years without being banned.


Am I eligible for that? 

I don't remember being banned ever.


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 18, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Rinoa can you give me the 5 year no ban medal?
> 
> Maybe add the old let it snow medal as a bonus also


Done. The let it snow medal most probably is going to be available / awarded again due to the current Christmas event.   


Sherlōck said:


> Am I eligible for that?
> 
> I don't remember being banned ever.


Yes. Let me know if you wish to have it.


----------



## Artist (Dec 19, 2021)

What do you have to do to get the Let it Snow medal?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 19, 2021)

I am requesting my ten year medal.


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 19, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Yes. Let me know if you wish to have it.


Gimme.


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 19, 2021)

Artist said:


> What do you have to do to get the Let it Snow medal?


Let it Show medal was a prize in the Let it Snow Christmas event so you would have need to participate and in the end meet the necessary requirements to be eligible.  


Lord Tentei said:


> I am requesting my ten year medal.


Done  


Sherlōck said:


> Gimme.


You actually already have that one since 2019.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Artist (Dec 19, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Let it Show medal was a prize in the Let it Snow Christmas event so you would have need to participate and in the end meet the necessary requirements to be eligible.


Okay


----------



## Colmillo (Jan 3, 2022)

may  I get the house stark medal?


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 3, 2022)

Starkk said:


> may  I get the house stark medal?


Done

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Colmillo (Jan 3, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Done





Starkk said:


> Stark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 3, 2022)

So what does the rez sheep medal mean? And why is it that you can’t get rid of it after requesting it?


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 3, 2022)

Alwaysmind said:


> So what does the rez sheep medal mean? And why is it that you can’t get rid of it after requesting it?


Rez sheep has to be approved by Rez. If you wish to have it i can approach him about.
Because it's almost impossible to go over all the old standards medals and the names one by one.

GoT medals and limited edition medals can be requested to be removed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 4, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Rez sheep has to be approved by Rez. If you wish to have it i can approach him about.
> Because it's almost impossible to go over all the old standards medals and the names one by one.
> 
> GoT medals and limited edition medals can be requested to be removed.


Sure why not. With my tenure coming up, it’s my intention to celebrate by completing my medal set.
What better way to start the year then with a rez sheep medal

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 4, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Because it's almost impossible to go over all the old standards medals and the names one by one.


how long is that code?

like this?:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 4, 2022)

Alwaysmind said:


> Sure why not. With my tenure coming up, it’s my intention to celebrate by completing my medal set.
> What better way to start the year then with a rez sheep medal


I can approach him about then.


Alwaysmind said:


> how long is that code?
> 
> like this?:


something like that but put it all that like this

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yamato (Jan 4, 2022)

@Rinoa 
I'd like the Let It Snow medal too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 4, 2022)

Yamato said:


> @Rinoa
> I'd like the Let It Snow medal too


Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Jan 4, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Rez sheep has to be approved by Rez. If you wish to have it i can approach him about.
> Because it's almost impossible to go over all the old standards medals and the names one by one.
> 
> GoT medals and limited edition medals can be requested to be removed.


Why would anyone want to get rid of a medal?


----------



## Artist (Jan 4, 2022)

Alwaysmind said:


> how long is that code?
> 
> like this?:


Is that you in the picture?


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 4, 2022)

Trying to purge some of the trophies

Can I get rid of the 500 likes one and the banana one?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 4, 2022)

Artist said:


> Is that you in the picture?


I’m not a stack of paper that contains the code that got man to the look, no.


----------



## January (Jan 4, 2022)

Can i please get the let it snow and socket medal from this thread?



Please use the CC points from this thread

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Eros (Jan 4, 2022)

Let it Snow and House Targaryen please.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## thedude360 (Jan 4, 2022)

ill get the medals from the let it snow event

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 4, 2022)

GANDO said:


> Trying to purge some of the trophies
> 
> Can I get rid of the 500 likes one and the banana one?


*Medal


----------



## Artist (Jan 5, 2022)

Alwaysmind said:


> I’m not a stack of paper that contains the code that got man to the look, no.


No, I was asking are you the female in that picture?


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 5, 2022)

GANDO said:


> Trying to purge some of the trophies
> 
> Can I get rid of the 500 likes one and the banana one?


Sorry can’t remove those ones 


January said:


> Can i please get the let it snow and socket medal from this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Please use the CC points from this thread





Shinra Kusakabe said:


> Let it Snow and House Targaryen please.


All done  


Guys don’t spam here please take to vms if want to drag questions about who’s who

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KeybladeMaster (Jan 5, 2022)

May I get the Night King medal and the House Targaryen medal @Rinoa @Majin Lu


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 5, 2022)

Kanon My Rival said:


> May I get the Night King medal and the House Targaryen medal @Rinoa @Majin Lu


Done

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Colmillo (Jan 5, 2022)

May I get the GOT medal,Gotta have it with House stark medal

and the J-jam it in and the Broke through heaven medals?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KeybladeMaster (Jan 6, 2022)

Can I get the Broke Through Heaven medal too @Rinoa 
Just r_ecieved 2mil rep from the Let it Snow Event_

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 6, 2022)

Starkk said:


> May I get the GOT medal,Gotta have it with House stark medal
> 
> and the J-jam it in and the Broke through heaven medals?





Kanon My Rival said:


> Can I get the Broke Through Heaven medal too @Rinoa
> Just r_ecieved 2mil rep from the Let it Snow Event_


Done

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## MustardPN (Jan 8, 2022)

Could i get the jam it in and social butterfly medals?

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Djomla (Jan 8, 2022)

Can I get any? No idea which I've earned.


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 9, 2022)

MustardPN said:


> Could i get the jam it in and social butterfly medals?


Done  


Djomla said:


> Can I get any? No idea which I've earned.


J-jam it in - received 500 likes

Social Butterfly - received 1,000 positive ratings

Broke through heaven - Has achieved 2m rep

Those 3 medals can’t be asked to be removed so please think about if you really want them.

You can also request 2 GoT medals , those ones you can ask to be removed.


----------



## Seraphic Tenebris (Jan 10, 2022)

@Rinoa , Can I get the _Game of Thrones_ and_ Night King _medals?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 10, 2022)

Starzenith said:


> @Rinoa , Can I get the _Game of Thrones_ and_ Night King _medals?


Done

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Feb 2, 2022)

@Kinjin 
Do i just ask for the red luffy flag medal here? Can it go under my pic like great potatoes

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> @Kinjin
> Do i just ask for the red luffy flag medal here? Can it go under my pic like great potatoes


Yes. It will show under your avatar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Perrin (Feb 2, 2022)

Kinjin said:


> Yes. It will show under your avatar.


Divine


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> @Kinjin
> Do i just ask for the red luffy flag medal here? Can it go under my pic like great potatoes





Kinjin said:


> Yes. It will show under your avatar.


Done 
Congrats !


----------



## Eustathios (Feb 2, 2022)

Looks like I won silver

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Perrin (Feb 2, 2022)

Im eating good! Can i get my chef medal

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 2, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Looks like I won silver





Perrin said:


> Im eating good! Can i get my chef medal


Done  

Congrats!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Feb 2, 2022)

Amazing


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 2, 2022)

Can I get my Sanji medal @Kinjin 

This is actually the best possible outcome lol

Sanji > Luffy & Zoro for life

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Draco Bolton (Feb 2, 2022)

I'm here to get my comedy gold medal

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 2, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Can I get my Sanji medal @Kinjin
> 
> This is actually the best possible outcome lol
> 
> Sanji > Luffy & Zoro for life


Rinoa is in charge of this thread  

Congrats again

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 2, 2022)

@Rinoa can I get my

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Feb 2, 2022)

I am here to request my sakura sparkles


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> I am here to request my sakura sparkles


This thread is only for medals. Leave it to me regarding the sparkles.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 2, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Can I get my Sanji medal @Kinjin
> 
> This is actually the best possible outcome lol
> 
> Sanji > Luffy & Zoro for life





Draco Bolton said:


> I'm here to get my comedy gold medal





Captain Quincy said:


> @Rinoa can I get my


All done  
Congrats

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Great Potato (Feb 2, 2022)

I guess I'll take the Sanji medal.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 2, 2022)

Great Potato said:


> I guess I'll take the Sanji medal.


Done.  
Congrats


----------



## Seraphic Tenebris (Feb 5, 2022)

@Rinoa could you give me the _House Targaryen_ medal? Thanks.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 5, 2022)

Starzenith said:


> @Rinoa could you give me the _House Targaryen_ medal? Thanks.


Done

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 13, 2022)

I guess my Rez sheep medal request was rejected eh!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Starrk (Feb 15, 2022)

Straight laces - Go 5 years without being banned
NF member for ten years
10k post medal

I qualify for these, I assume. Also not sure if there's a list of all the medals somewhere so I can peruse them and see what I can have, if possible.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Starrk (Feb 16, 2022)

Thank you @Rinoa

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 16, 2022)

Starrk said:


> Straight laces - Go 5 years without being banned
> NF member for ten years
> 10k post medal
> 
> I qualify for these, I assume. Also not sure if there's a list of all the medals somewhere so I can peruse them and see what I can have, if possible.


Done.  The list is the one in the OP ( i need to place the images/medals again since where mysterious removed. )
You can request 2 GoT medals if you wish so.


Alwaysmind said:


> I guess my Rez sheep medal request was rejected eh!


Done.  Sorry i need to get feedback before award this one.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 16, 2022)

@Rinoa THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And @Reznor too!!!!

Now if only I can get the improve forum medal and the forum medal (the latter I qualify for this year) my account will be complete. 

It is a shame that I have to wait till october to get the latter eh! Is there a way to fastened the process?

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Starrk (Feb 16, 2022)

There should be a 15-year one, only because I qualify this year.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 16, 2022)

Starrk said:


> There should be a 15-year one, only because I qualify this year.


There you go @Rinoa I second this suggestion.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 16, 2022)

Alwaysmind said:


> @Rinoa THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And @Reznor too!!!!
> 
> ...


Good things come to those who wait. 


Starrk said:


> There should be a 15-year one, only because I qualify this year.





Alwaysmind said:


> There you go @Rinoa I second this suggestion.


Your suggestions are noted.
Thank you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 22, 2022)

Ok ok I know I'm starting to bug you a bit too much but for the last time...

Can you please remove all except the small green butterfly thingie, I was gonna originally keep only that one cause you know... thematic consistency and a bit of obsessiveness but I got carried away... Like in a very kitsch kind of way...

So please please can you please this little bug


----------



## Solar (Mar 18, 2022)

I'm requesting the following medal:



Shrike said:


> @Lalisa I distinctly remember you requesting a Mafia member of the Year medal.
> 
> Well...
> 
> ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Mar 19, 2022)

Requesting the Contributor badge, if it's possible for me to get it right now.

If not, what are the requirements?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 20, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> Requesting the Contributor badge, if it's possible for me to get it right now.
> 
> If not, what are the requirements?


Did you pay for the monthly thing? Is this how big the avatars get?


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 21, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> Requesting the Contributor badge, if it's possible for me to get it right now.
> 
> If not, what are the requirements?


The standard requirements are hosting games, helping / hosts with events/contests, creating something we implement as in the case of spirals reps for example... etc

I will ask input to the team since to date we have not had the opportunity to review and be involved with a proper discussion in why our prizes being applied to something other than what they were supposed to be. We had some different  ideas than that for sure but no chance to place it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Admiral Akanezumi (Aug 1, 2022)

@Rinoa I’d like to request the 10y tenure medal. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Raiken (Aug 1, 2022)

@Rinoa I too would like to request the 10y Tenure Medal.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 1, 2022)

Raiken said:


> @Rinoa I too would like to request the 10y Tenure Medal.
> 
> Thank you.





Admiral Akanezumi said:


> @Rinoa I’d like to request the 10y tenure medal. Thanks!


Done

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Charmed (Aug 1, 2022)

I somehow forgot about the medals..which ones can I get. So far i only have 1 xD❤


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 1, 2022)

Charmed said:


> I somehow forgot about the medals..which ones can I get. So far i only have 1 xD❤



You can get Social Butterfly , Straight laces  and 10k post medal.

You can also pick until 2 GoT medals , these ones can be asked to be removed.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charmed (Aug 1, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> You can get Social Butterfly , Straight laces and 10k post medal.


ok i want them all!


Rinoa said:


> You can also pick until 2 GoT medals , these ones can be asked to be removed.


may I have the red one plz?


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 1, 2022)

Charmed said:


> ok i want them all!


Done


Charmed said:


> may I have the red one plz?


Let me know if it’s the correct one.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 14, 2022)

which ones can i get?


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 17, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> which ones can i get?


J-jam it in - received 500 likes and you can also pick until 2 GoT medals , the GoT ones can be asked to be removed.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 18, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> J-jam it in - received 500 likes and you can also pick until 2 GoT medals , the GoT ones can be asked to be removed.


i want them all + house stark


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 18, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> i want them all + house stark


Done

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 18, 2022)

what can i get now

not GoT badges


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 19, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Done


thank you!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 19, 2022)

xmysticgohanx said:


> what can i get now
> 
> not GoT badges


10k post medal and straight laces. 




God sl4yer said:


> thank you!!


You welcome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 20, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> 10k post medal and straight laces.
> 
> 
> 
> You welcome.


can i get the 10k medal and what is straight laces? the never banned one or something like that?


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 20, 2022)

xmysticgohanx said:


> can i get the 10k medal and what is straight laces? the never banned one or something like that?


Done.
Yep go 5 years without being banned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 20, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Done.
> Yep go 5 years without being banned.


Let me get That one too

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 20, 2022)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Let me get That one too


Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crow (Aug 23, 2022)

It's time for my ten years medal bby.


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 23, 2022)

Crow said:


> It's time for my ten years medal bby.


Done


----------



## Crow (Aug 25, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Done


Arigato

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Aug 29, 2022)

I want all the medals I qualify for too


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 29, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> I want all the medals I qualify for too


J-jam it in , Social Butterfly and straight laces, done. 
GoT medals you can pick to max 2 of them if you want.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 29, 2022)

Can I possibly be granted the blessing of removing all the medals besides the green butterfly thingie?  


If not... just nuke em all?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Aug 29, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> J-jam it in , Social Butterfly and straight laces, done.
> GoT medals you can pick to max 2 of them if you want.


House Lannister 

Thanks

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 30, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> House Lannister
> 
> Thanks


Done

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Sep 5, 2022)

Requesting the Contributor badge, if it's possible for me to get it right now.

@JFF


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Sep 6, 2022)

Can I get the Social Butterfly - received 1,000 positive ratings medal please? Thank you…!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 6, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> Requesting the Contributor badge, if it's possible for me to get it right now.
> 
> @JFF


He’s not into this. Got the feedback about it from the prizes team. Done  


Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Can I get the Social Butterfly - received 1,000 positive ratings medal please? Thank you…!


Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 26, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> J-jam it in , Social Butterfly and straight laces, done.
> GoT medals you can pick to max 2 of them if you want.


I'd like all the medals I qualify for too please.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 27, 2022)

What do I qualify for please?


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 27, 2022)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> I'd like all the medals I qualify for too please.


Done 
You can request up to 2 GoT medals.


t0xeus said:


> What do I qualify for please?


jam it in , Social Butterfly, 10k post medal, Straight laces and Broke through heaven.
You can request up to 2 GoT medals.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 28, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Done
> You can request up to 2 GoT medals.
> 
> jam it in , Social Butterfly, 10k post medal, Straight laces and Broke through heaven.
> You can request up to 2 GoT medals.


Thanks Rinoa, could I get all of these (except GoT)? Thanks.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Sep 28, 2022)

I'd like all the medals I qualify for too please.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 28, 2022)

t0xeus said:


> Thanks Rinoa, could I get all of these (except GoT)? Thanks.






Joe Maiafication said:


> I'd like all the medals I qualify for too please.


Done

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Sep 28, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Done




Thanks!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Oct 9, 2022)

can i get house targaryen?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 9, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> can i get house targaryen?


Sure and done

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Oct 9, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Sure and done


thanks!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 12, 2022)

Requesting the 2020 Alleyversary medal which isn't listed in the OP

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 12, 2022)

Whitebeard said:


> Requesting the 2020 Alleyversary medal which isn't listed in the OP


Done

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dark (Oct 13, 2022)

@Whitebeard I am pretty sure Alley PvP 2.0 was dumpster'd as bread festival winner. Can you verify?


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 13, 2022)

Dark said:


> @Whitebeard I am pretty sure Alley PvP 2.0 was dumpster'd as bread festival winner. Can you verify?


Seems around the time there'd be a festival, plus it had a lot of replies. I'm not 100% sure

@Shrike would have to check my posts in the Alley thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark (Oct 13, 2022)

Whitebeard said:


> Seems around the time there'd be a festival, plus it had a lot of replies. I'm not 100% sure
> 
> @Shrike would have to check my posts in the Alley thread


I believe it was @colours who was running the thread festival at the time

iirc right before your word spam thread won the subsequent festival


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 13, 2022)

Dark said:


> I believe it was @colours who was running the thread festival at the time
> 
> iirc right before your word spam thread won the subsequent festival


I think there was another festival between them

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dark (Oct 13, 2022)

Dark said:


> @Whitebeard I am pretty sure Alley PvP 2.0 was dumpster'd as bread festival winner. Can you verify?


@Shrike think you can verify this?


----------



## Shrike (Oct 13, 2022)

Dark said:


> @Shrike think you can verify this?


Working on it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Oct 13, 2022)

Whitebeard said:


> I think there was another festival between them





Dark said:


> @Shrike think you can verify this?


It was a regular nomination, I can see it's with other noms for the Dumpster, not a TF winner.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shrike (Oct 13, 2022)

The good times when we dumpstered 15 threads a cycle


----------



## Dark (Oct 13, 2022)

Shrike said:


> It was a regular nomination, I can see it's with other noms for the Dumpster, not a TF winner.


If I am not mistaken, Whitebeard posted a list of festival thread winners in an Alley Agony thread back in 2019 but I am assuming that was hard deleted with the archive, yes?

edit: if memory serves me right alley pvp (original) was dumpster'd through noms, and alley pvp 2.0 was through thread festival.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 13, 2022)

Dark said:


> If I am not mistaken, Whitebeard posted a list of festival thread winners in an Alley Agony thread back in 2019 but I am assuming that was hard deleted with the archive, yes?


I'll check np, gimme a bit, juggling work with this


----------



## Dark (Oct 13, 2022)

Shrike said:


> I'll check np, gimme a bit, juggling work with this


take your time

thanks for indulging this time-consuming request in the first place


----------



## Shrike (Oct 13, 2022)

Dark said:


> take your time
> 
> thanks for indulging this time-consuming request in the first place



You did win a TF but as far as I can see it wasn't for the PVP thread.


----------



## Dark (Oct 13, 2022)

Shrike said:


> You did win a TF but as far as I can see it wasn't for the PVP thread.


Oh  

I can't see the linked thread but that's good enough to claim the medal I take it?


----------



## Shrike (Oct 13, 2022)

Dark said:


> Oh
> 
> I can't see the linked thread but that's good enough to claim the medal I take it?


Absolutely

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dark (Oct 13, 2022)

@Rinoa Bread festival medal please

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 13, 2022)

Dark said:


> @Rinoa Bread festival medal please


Done

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2022)

Hi @Rinoa ..it's my 10 year anniversary. Can I get that 10 medal. Thanks

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Hi @Rinoa ..it's my 10 year anniversary. Can I get that 10 medal. Thanks


Done


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 25, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Done


What are medals and how do I get them.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 29, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Done


I got my 10 year trophy but my anniversary is on the 31st Oct 2022.

given there is sometimes a delay. I request my 10 year medal


----------



## Karasu (Oct 29, 2022)

Hey ~ can I get a tenure, broke through heaven, and a social butterfly please? Like Alwaysmind mentioned - no hurry, award them at your convenience after the 31st. 

Thanks, you guys are the best!


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 29, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> What are medals and how do I get them.


You can check about it here . As for now you’re not eligible for any medal besides the GoT ones. You can request max 2 GoT medals.


Alwaysmind said:


> I got my 10 year trophy but my anniversary is on the 31st Oct 2022.
> 
> given there is sometimes a delay. I request my 10 year medal





Karasu said:


> Hey ~ can I get a tenure, broke through heaven, and a social butterfly please? Like Alwaysmind mentioned - no hurry, award them at your convenience after the 31st.
> 
> Thanks, you guys are the best!


Done.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Karasu (Oct 29, 2022)

So fast!! 

Thanks again!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 30, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> You can check about it here . As for now you’re not eligible for any medal besides the GoT ones. You can request max 2 GoT medals.
> 
> 
> 
> Done.


Well can I get the 2 GoT medals.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 30, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> You can check about it here . As for now you’re not eligible for any medal besides the GoT ones. You can request max 2 GoT medals.
> 
> 
> 
> Done.


Thanks!

my work is almost complete. The only thing that remains is that elusive betterment of the forum medal. Sadly I don’t think using humour in a heated debate counts. Lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 30, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Well can I get the 2 GoT medals.


You just need to let me know which ones you want to.


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 30, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> You just need to let me know which ones you want to.


Night King and House Targaryen.


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 30, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Night King and House Targaryen.


Done

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 30, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Done


Thanks

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charmed (Nov 10, 2022)

May i get another medal?


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 10, 2022)

Charmed said:


> May i get another medal?


You are eligible to broke to heaven.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charmed (Nov 10, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> You are eligible to broke to heaven.


Ok, and how can i get the contributor and that cute sheep medal?

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 10, 2022)

Charmed said:


> Ok, and how can i get the contributor and that cute sheep medal?


Contributing in some way to the forums like for example Gin who worked on spirals reps, there’s people who helped in creating certain medals, in the past even skins etc... and lately who makes donations too.

The sheep needs Reznor approval , it’s his medal.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charmed (Nov 10, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Contributing in some way to the forums like for example Gin who worked on spirals reps, there’s people who helped in creating certain medals, in the past even skins etc... and lately who makes donations too.
> 
> The sheep needs Reznor approval , it’s his medal.


 i wanted the sheep T.T

How much do i have to donate to get that medal?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Serp (Nov 14, 2022)

I have returned from years of slumber. Do i need some medals to reinforce my power?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 14, 2022)

Charmed said:


> i wanted the sheep T.T
> 
> How much do i have to donate to get that medal?


As long as you make any donation regardless of the value you’re eligible but you can get the medal doing other contributions as i mentioned before. 

Regarding the sheep i need to ask Rez about and their consent.


Serp said:


> I have returned from years of slumber. Do i need some medals to reinforce my power?


You’re eligible for the 10k posts medal and the GoT medals you can pick to max 2 of them if you want.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Serp (Nov 15, 2022)

Oh lovely, let me have them.  Any other from my past tenure as a mod?


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 15, 2022)

Serp said:


> Oh lovely, let me have them.  Any other from my past tenure as a mod?


Oh you also are eligible for
Straight laces and NF member for ten years. All done 

Regarding the GoT medals you can pick one or two and let me know which one/a you want to.
Apparently they are missing in the OP thread probably got hitted by the deletions i gonna need to add them again.  

Edit:

Here


Azeruth said:


> ​​​*GAME OF THRONES MEDALS: *(Game of Thrones may be requested at all times, but only two Houses may be )
> Game of Thrones - "You Win or You Die"​​​House Stark - "Winter is coming" ​​​House Lannister - "Hear me roar" ​​​House Targaryen - "Fire and Blood" ​​​Night King ​​​
> ​


----------



## Serp (Nov 15, 2022)

As Serperion Targaryen the Prince Mod Targaryen, you know I'm gonna be all for that Fire and Blood badge please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 15, 2022)

Serp said:


> As Serperion Targaryen the Prince Mod Targaryen, you know I'm gonna be all for that Fire and Blood badge please.


Nice choice. Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soldierofficial (Nov 20, 2022)

Hi @Rinoa. Can I get the 10k post medal and the Night King one? Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 21, 2022)

Soldierofficial said:


> Hi @Rinoa. Can I get the 10k post medal and the Night King one? Thanks.


Done

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Juan (Nov 24, 2022)

can i get the 500 likes, 1k positive ratings, 10k posts, and 5 years member ones pls

edit: oh and broke through heaven


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 25, 2022)

Juan said:


> can i get the 500 likes, 1k positive ratings, 10k posts, and 5 years member ones pls
> 
> edit: oh and broke through heaven


Done

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 4, 2022)

What medals can I get.


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 5, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> What medals can I get.


J-jam it in, Social Butterfly and Broke through heaven.


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 5, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> J-jam it in, Social Butterfly and Broke through heaven.


Give me all of them


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 5, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Give me all of them


Done


----------



## Typhon (Dec 22, 2022)

Hey, can I get the medals I'm eligible for and House Stark?


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 22, 2022)

Typhon said:


> Hey, can I get the medals I'm eligible for and House Stark?


J-jam it in, Social Butterfly, Straight laces and NF tenure. All done, Happy  Holidays

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------

